# [OOC] The Mythar Resistance [Calling All Players]



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2004)

The game is currently full, alternates are welcome.

Rogues Gallery
In Character Thread

House Rules
VP/WP System, Class Defense, etc. Explained
Standard Character Sheet & Statblock
Party Info Points
How Combat Will Run
Mythar Info
Continent Info

Current Roster:
Kromgron Stonebreaker played by Isida Kep'Tukari
Nassitch played by Keia
Tau Scrymgeour played by Erekose13
Osric Mor played by Lazlow
Milo played by Log-A-Log
Layonarai Leafrunner played by Tailspinner

Fading Away:
Olivia played by The Rolling Man
Uiim played by Ashy

In the wings:
Yeth-Abriel played by Insight


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 23, 2004)

S0unds like some good ideas brewing here.  I like the Anti hero/misfit angle, maybe a "Dirty Dozen" type campaign?

 I like the dark, struggling against the tide idea too.  I think VP/WP would be cool; the paragon and gestalt options don't do much for me though.

 Anyway, keep me in mind... looks like the other game is going nowhere...


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 23, 2004)

Dirty Dozen? Can I be Ernest Borgnine?  Lee Marvin wouldn't make a good dwarf, methinks.

All kidding aside, I'd love to see what you're doing, Ferrix.  We have a good time playing together, right?  And you know I'm down for the dwarves  .

Count me in, bro.  Keep me up to speed on the development, I'll throw some stuff back atcha.  Peace.

TZ


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2004)

Theme games are always nice.

A troupe of different types of performers (a traveling circus perhaps) would be something new and different.

How about the last remnants of a military unit have to hike through the wilderness and enemy territory back home?  Maybe they come across some stranded travelers (ie, the non-fighter types) and have to help them back to civilization.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 23, 2004)

All I can say is that whatever it is, you'd better let me in!  

Seriously, I think that the traveling circus idea is keen!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 23, 2004)

I'd love in.  I like the wandering performers, or maybe a band of thieves and the like that poses as such.

I'm open to any and all UA variants.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 23, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I like the wandering performers, or maybe a band of thieves and the like that poses as such.



 Yeah, I like that idea.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 23, 2004)

Traveling performers sounds like a lot of fun.  Personally, I'm a big fan of psionics, but I've never done a psionics only/no magic game before.  That could be interesting.  (If people were interested in that, may I suggest the book Hyperconsciousness by Malhavoc Press?  It contains a large passel of prestige classes that help cover some of the gaps that taking out divine and arcane magic would leave.)

I'm more for a pro-hero type of game than an anti-hero.

I don't own UA, so I can't comment on any of the varient rules.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 23, 2004)

OOOoooo!  That does sound cool!  An all psionics/no magic game and we can all play a band of traveling psychic entertainers/abberations!


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2004)

As for variants, I am down with psi and no magic or vice versa, although I don't personally own the new psi book.  I don't really have a lot of experience in games using the splatbooks since most of the games I've been in have been too low a level to make use of that stuff.

I like the vitality/wound thing as I've seen it in the Star Wars RPG, but I don't own UA so I'm not sure if it is any different there.

I prefer homebrew worlds myself (either running or playing), just because it gives the GM a lot more freedom.


----------



## garyh (Sep 23, 2004)

I like the "behind enemy lines" idea, and I think trying a gestalt character would be fun.  I'm open to other ideas (VP/WP, psi, etc.) in addition to those.

I'd like to try a warforged, if you find a place for them in your homebrew.  Otherwise, a Core Rules race is fine (and whatever fits in with the theme, too).


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 23, 2004)

VP/WP is cool with me, as I've played SWRPG some.

I think Gestalt might be a little much with a large party.  You just get so much overlap.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 24, 2004)

So here's the gist I'm getting so far from you folks.

-Psionics as a good part of the game
-Traveling band of performers as a party theme
-Struggling against the tides of darkness and toil

My ideas in no particular order

-A world that has been invaded by a psionic race called the Mythar; the feel will be sort of Midnight-ish
-Races are Core PHB with some modifications
-Classes available will be most core PHB classes minus spell casters, the psionic classes minus soul knife from the XPH and the psychic rogue from the Minds Eye on the WotC website.  Elves will be able to choose druid or spirit shaman, and I think they'll be the only casters at this point.
-Probably starting level 5, 33pnt buy if you want some numbers.
-You'll be able to purchase 3k worth of mundane equipment and then I'll award other equipment individually.  I'd like to keep most of the stats on the sidelines so instead of posting your character in a rogues gallery you'll send me the stats and we'll go mostly on description etc. in the game.  If you want an example check out the Tales around the Campfire game run by sparky.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 24, 2004)

COOL!  Ferrix, if you want, you can roll all my stats - I don't need 'em at all!    Hurm - I am thinking a gnome, a gnome rogue/nomad.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 24, 2004)

Ashy, might I say that you rock


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 24, 2004)

Okay, I'm thinking of a rogue, with the Flick of the Wrist feat using daggers to fight.  He could fit in with the circus performers in any number of ways, juggling, balancing acts, tumbling, all the dex based rogue skills.


----------



## Insight (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd like to make a Jester type character, maybe a half-elf.  That would be fun... and I could be crazy!!!!  Hahahahaha

I don't own the new psi book, so I'd probably go straight bard.

EDIT: haha forgot about the SRD, so I have the basics on the psi powers and such.  I might go straight bard or wilder/bard.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 24, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ashy, might I say that you rock




Wha???    I'm still trying to think of a "circus angle", but I will get it - no need to fret.    Hurm - maybe a supreme acrobat type?  Can you say "Escape Artist to da max?"    Look out Houdini!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2004)

I would be all about doing a half-orc psychic warrior, going for the "strong man" part of the act.  

Oh Ferrix, where should we send our characters?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 24, 2004)

A ranger/animal trainer/"lion tamer" might be a good idea as well.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 24, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> A ranger/animal trainer/"lion tamer" might be a good idea as well.



  Consider that yoinked.  An Elf ranger, maybe ranger/druid?  

  Not named Sigfried.

 ps - where is the spirit shaman from?  I may want to check that out.


----------



## Insight (Sep 24, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> -Classes available will be most core PHB classes minus spell casters, the psionic classes minus soul knife from the XPH and the psychic rogue from the Minds Eye on the WotC website.  Elves will be able to choose druid or spirit shaman, and I think they'll be the only casters at this point.




How would this affect semi-casters, like Bards, Paladins, and Rangers?  I really like the idea of a Bard for my jester (assuming I can get in), though I guess I could go Rogue if Bard was out.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 24, 2004)

Hrm... guess that circus idea really got out of hand... when I said performance troupe I was thinking more classically, oi... i'll post what I had written up before last night and it might get reworked.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 24, 2004)

Ah...shucks!    I was really looking forward to a psionic circus!


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 24, 2004)

*Game Setup Rough and Tumble*

*Psionics Game Setup*

*Open Books*: Core books, Expanded Psionics Handbook, 3.5 Splatbooks
*By Permission*: Campaign Specific (FR, OA, Etc.), Unearthed Arcana, 3.0 Splatbooks
*Banned Books*: Book of Vile Darkness, Book of Exalted Deeds, Savage Species, Miniatures Handbook, Manual of the Planes, Planar Handbook
*Banned Material*: Forsaker, Generic Classes (UA), Spellcasting Material (classes, etc.)

Use the most updated material
Exception: Exotic Weapons Master 3.0 & 3.5 versions are 2 diff. PrC’s

*Character Creation*

33 Point Buy
Level 5
Races Allowed: See below.
Classes Allowed: Barbarian, Druid*, Fighter, Monk, Paladin, Psion, Psychic Rogue, Psychic Warrior, Ranger, Rogue, Spirit Shaman, Wilder
Alignment: No alignments are used
Taint: The taint system from UA is used.
Hit Points: Max at 1st level, 3/4 every additional level (d4=3, d6=4.5, d8=6, d10=7.5, d12=9)
BAB: Fractional BAB Chart (UA)
Saves: Fractional Save Chart (UA)
Equipment: 3000gp in mundane equipment.  Additional equipment will be given by the DM, suggestions may be made.

*Race Notes*

Dwarves: Dwarves are tough and slow like stone.  They are naturally resistant to magic and psionics.  Historically, dwarves were slow to action when the Mythar invaded.  Often accused of letting the Mythar invasion to succeed, most however realize that even with the dwarves help it would not have been stemmed for long.
-	+2 Constitution, -2 Dexterity
-	+1 to attack against Aberrations in place of goblinoids/orcs.
-	+2 dodge bonus against Large or larger creatures in place of dodge bonus against giants
-	+2 racial bonus on Knowledge (dungeoneering) checks
-	Knowledge (dungeoneering) always a class skill
-	rest as PHB dwarves

Elves: The only elven race is actually Wild Elves.  Elves are a primal race, descended from the spirit of nature itself.  They are loosely-tribal and are the one of the only races able to practice magic in some form.  The magic they practice is often considered primitive by those of the mental arts, however it is potent nonetheless.  When the Mythar invaded, many of the elves disappeared into the wild areas.
-	+2 Dexterity, -2 Intelligence
-	+2 racial bonus against telepathic and mind-affecting powers and effects
-	Weapon Proficiency: Longbow, shortbow, composite versions, short spear, and kukri.
-	+2 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks, no bonus on search checks or racial search ability
-	Fey: Elves are fey creatures and are thus not affected by spells or powers which normally only target humanoids.
-	+2 racial bonus on Survival
-	Survival always a class skill
-	Favored Class: Ranger

Gnomes: Before the Mythar invasion gnomes did not exist on the continent of Ethend, however the Mythar brought with them gnomes from their realm.  They are small creatures, similar to halflings but sharp of mind and possess a natural psionic talent that none of the other races can match.  Those ignorant believe the gnomes to be the willing servants of the Mythar, but many gnomes took an opportunity half a century ago to escape their masters and flee into the eastern outlands.
-	+2 Intelligence, -2 Strength
-	Small size
-	Naturally Psionic (2 bonus power point)
-	Knows the Burst or Far Hand psionic power and can manifest with their power points, Int based.
-	Low-light vision
-	+2 racial bonus on Search
-	Able to manifest Psychoportation powers as if one manifester level higher.
-	+2 racial bonus on Psicraft and Use Psionic Device checks
-	Use Psionic Device always a class skill.
-	Favored Class: Psion (Nomad)

Halflings: The halflings were quickly dominated by the Mythar, the diminutive race serving as excellent servants.  They possess very little of their own heritage after a hundred years in subservience, however they have adapted incredibly well to the position so often relegated to them.  They have learned many tricks of social life and their hands are swift in clearing away tables and other things.  Many halflings possess a sharp hatred for the Mythar, although this rarely ever shows through and many Mythar take the small folk at face value.
-	+2 Dexterity, -2 Strength
-	Low-light vision
-	+2 racial bonus on Sleight of Hand, Diplomacy, Bluff and Sense Motive checks (replaces bonus to climb, jump, move silently and Listen)
-	+2 racial bonus on Profession (cook)
-	+1 racial bonus on attack and damage rolls against Mythar (replaces bonus with thrown weapons and slings)
-	+2 racial bonus on social related skills and checks involving Mythar (replaces bonus on Fear saves)
-	+1 racial bonus on all saving throws
-	Diplomacy always a class skill

Humans: When the Mythar came, the humans were the first to organize against the invasion and one of the last to fall and many other races admirable.  They have become in a way the working second class, not as burdened by the drudgery of heavy manual labor, nor the menial servant work, they often end up as the craftsman and go betweens for the Mythar.  Few humans object to this relationship with the Mythar, their lives often falling into a gray mediocrity but it is a life without a soul crushing toil.
-	+2 to social related checks involving non-Mythar races
-	4 ranks in a single Craft or Profession skill
-	+2 racial bonus on that skill
-	That skill always a class skill

Half-Elves & Half-Orcs: These two races do not actually exist, interracial breeding cannot actually occur by any normal means.

Kobolds: In other worlds Kobolds are seen as cowardly and sadistic creatures, however on Ethend they were every much a part of everyday life as other standard races.  Their small frames are incredibly agile and swift and their noses are said to be spectacular.  With long canine-like faces and slightly furred bodies, they often served as trackers and scouts before the Mythar invasion.  The only kobolds which possess value to the Mythar are the ones they breed for their tracking teams, the rest left on the fringes of society to eek by.
-	+2 Dexterity, -4 Strength
-	Darkvision 120 ft.
-	Low-light vision
-	Light sensitivity
-	Small size
-	Base land speed 30 ft
-	Scent
-	+4 bonus when tracking by scent
-	+2 racial bonus on Survival and Search checks
-	+1 racial bonus on Fortitude saves
-	Survival and Search are always class skills
-	Favored Class: Ranger

*Class Notes*

Druid
-	Only elves may be druids

Paladins
-	Create a code which you follow
-	Smite Evil becomes a straight up smite ability
-	Spell-less Paladin from CW

Rangers
-	Spell-less Ranger from CW unless an elf
-	Elves may choose the second UA variant for rangers which grants minor shape-changing and fast movement in place of combat styles.

Spirit Shamans
-	Only elves may be spirit shamans

*Skill Changes:*

Psicraft: Based off of the primary manifesting attribute for a class.

*Combat Variations – All from UA*

Armor as Damage Reduction & Defense Bonus – modified
Poor = fighter, paladin, psion, psychic warrior
Average = barbarian, wilder, psychic rogue, monk
Good = ranger, rogue

Poor = UA Table 4-1, pg. 110, column A minus 2
Average = UA Table 4-1, pg. 110, column B minus 2
Good = UA Table 4-1, pg. 110, column C minus 2

Your total Defense bonus equal to your class defense bonus plus your dexterity modifier.  Your total Defense bonus is subject to the maximum Dexterity bonus on armor.

Armor as half DR, half AC; a remainder goes to AC. (example Studded Leather = DR 1/AC +2, full plate +1 = DR 4/AC +5)

New Feat:
Armor Compatibility
Prerequisites: BAB +4
You increase the maximum Dex bonus allowed by armor by 1 for every three character levels.

Wound/Vitality Point System from UA


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 24, 2004)

You will notice the races are a bit more powerful than standard, but don't think that its gonna make your life easier ;-)

Sorry to those who suddenly had some options eliminated (half-races, bards)


----------



## Ashy (Sep 24, 2004)

What about the circus bit???  Also, are you cool with creatin' my character for me?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2004)

Ferrix, where shall we send our characters?  And if we don't have the UA book, can you give us a hand with these UA variants?


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 24, 2004)

Seeing as I own no psionics books, I'll take this opportunity to bow out.  We'll try again some other time, Ferrix!

TZ


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 26, 2004)

Seeing as I have yet to have internet at my apartment it will be a bit before this game really gets started, but until then you can send characters to: carl dot nelson at uvm dot edu

If you don't own UA I can help you with the variants.

Personally I don't know how much I want to inject a circus atmosphere to it unless we're talking Cirque du Soleil type circus, which I'm a bit more comfortable with.

So, e-mail your characters away, it won't be first come first serve, so you aren't in a huge rush to get 'm in.  Make sure to include a brief history (something malleable), personality and description.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 27, 2004)

Sounds good, I'll try to have my character in in the next few days.


----------



## Insight (Sep 27, 2004)

I think I'll ditch the circus silliness - doesn't sound like that's what you're looking for anyway.  I'll take a look at the new psionics stuff (I haven't really looked thru it very much) and see what I can come up with.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 27, 2004)

Are you still looking for players ? I'd be interested in a psionic game.  I'm thinking a rogue/wilder or just a wilder would fit the bill here.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 27, 2004)

Recruitment is still open.  E-mail me a character at the address listed above and I'll be considering the lot of 'em once I get at least 4 responses.  Will then post who is in.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

Just making sure, you did get my e-mail Ferrix?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 27, 2004)

Yep, looks good although the dodge bonus against large creatures should only be +2.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 27, 2004)

Ferrix- you got me covered?


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2004)

Just a few questions for clarification purposes:



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> *Character Creation*
> 
> 33 Point Buy
> Level 5




Does this include the +1 bump at 4th level?




> Classes Allowed: Barbarian, Druid*, Fighter, Monk, Paladin, Psion, Psychic Rogue, Psychic Warrior, Ranger, Rogue, Spirit Shaman, Wilder




I was thinking about a Monk going for Psychic Monk.  Would this be possible?



> Taint: The taint system from UA is used.
> BAB: Fractional BAB Chart (UA)
> Saves: Fractional Save Chart (UA)




Not owning the UA book, I'm not quite sure what these are or how they affect my character concept.  Any help here would be appreciated!



> *Combat Variations – All from UA*
> 
> Armor as Damage Reduction & Defense Bonus – modified
> Poor = fighter, paladin, psion, psychic warrior
> ...




OK my character would be Monk 5, so what would that be on these tables?
Can I assume that the WP/VP system is Hit Points for Vitality and Con for Wounds like in Star Wars RPG?

Thanks much.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 28, 2004)

I also have questions:


			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> *Combat Variations – All from UA*
> 
> Armor as Damage Reduction & Defense Bonus – modified
> Poor = fighter, paladin, psion, psychic warrior
> ...



Does the class defense bonus stacks with armor or is it like the wheel of time RPG where they do not stack ?

Also, what about powers like inertial armor ? Do they give half their bonus to DR too ?

Thanks !


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 28, 2004)

*Vitality and Wound Points*

The vitality and wound points damage system was originally developed for the Star Wars Roleplaying Game as a more cinematic method of handling damage than the traditional hit point system. The system allows for characters to improve the amount of punishment they can withstand as they go up in level, while still allowing for a single lucky attack to take down a character.

*Vitality Points*
Vitality points are a measure of a character's ability to turn a direct hit into a graze or a glancing blow with no serious consequences. Like hit points in the standard D&D rules, vitality points go up with level, giving high-level characters more ability to shrug off attacks. Most types of damage reduce vitality points.

Characters gain vitality points as they gain levels. Just as with hit points in the standard D&D rules, at each level a character rolls a vitality die and adds his Constitution modifier, adding the total to his vitality point total. (And, just as with hit points, a character always gains a minimum of at least 1 vitality point per level, regardless of his roll or Constitution modifier.) A 1st-level character gets the maximum vitality die result rather than rolling, as shown on Table 4-6 below.

*Wound Points*
Wound points measure how much true physical damage a character can withstand. Damage reduces wound points only after all vitality points are gone, or when a character is struck by a critical hit. A character has a number of wound points equal to her current Constitution score.

*Critical Hits*
A critical hit deals the same amount of damage as a normal hit, but that damage is deducted from wound points rather than from vitality points. Critical hits do not deal extra damage; for that reason, no weapon in this system has a damage multiplier for its critical hits. 

Any critical hit automatically overcomes a creature's damage reduction, regardless of whether the attack could normally do so.

Most weapons retain their normal critical threat range. If a weapon normally has a critical multiplier greater than x2, the weapon's threat range expands by 1 point per additional multiplier.  Thus a x3 weapon has a threat range of 19-20 and a x4 weapon has a threat range of 18-20.

*Injury and Death*
Vitality and wound points together measure how hard a character is to hurt and kill. The damage from each successful attack and each fight accumulates, dropping a character's vitality point or wound point totals until he runs out of points.

*Nonlethal Damage*
Any attack that deals subdual damage in the core rules, such as a sap, an untrained unarmed strike, or a normal weapon taking a -4 penalty to hit "with the flat of the blade" is a nonlethal attack.  Trying to make a lethal strike with a nonlethal weapon imposes a -4 penalty to hit. Nonlethal attacks cannot deal wound point damage under any circumstances.

A critical hit with a nonlethal attack deals vitality points damage as normal and causes the target struck to make a Fortidue saving throw (DC 5 + the damage taken) or be stunned for 1d4 rounds, just as if he had taken wound damage.

If a nonlethal attack deals more damage than the character has vitality points, then the character falls into negative vitality points. The character must make an immediate Fortitude saving throw (DC 5 + the amount of vitality points dealt), or be knocked unconscious until their vitality points return to 0 or higher. On a successful save the character is both fatigued and staggered until his vitality returns to 0 or higher.  Any additional nonlethal attacks which would deal damage force another Fortitude saving throw or the character is knocked unconscious.

*0 Vitality Points*

At 0 vitality points, a character can no longer avoid taking real physical damage. Any additional real damage he receives reduces his wound points, for circumstances involving nonlethal damage refer to the passage on nonlethal damage.

*Taking Wound Damage*

The first time a character takes wound damage -- even a single point -- he becomes fatigued. A fatigued character can't run or charge and takes a -2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity until he has rested for 8 hours (or until the wound damage is healed, if that occurs first). Additional wound damage doesn't make the character exhausted.

In addition, any time an attack deals wound damage to a character, he must succeed on a Fortitude saving throw (DC 5 + number of wound points dealt) or be stunned for 1d4 rounds. (During that time, any other character can take a standard action to help the stunned character recover; doing so ends the stunned condition.)

*0 Wound Points and Below*

If an attack deals more damage than the character has wound points, then the character falls into negative wound points. The character must make an immediate Fortitude saving throw (DC 5 + the amount of wound points dealt), or become dying until their wound points return to 0 or higher. On a successful save the character is disabled until his wound points return to 0 or higher.  Any additional attacks which would deal damage force another Fortitude saving throw or the character becomes dying.

Disabled: A disabled character is conscious, but can only take a single move or standard action each turn (but not both, nor can she take full-round actions). She moves at half speed. Taking move actions doesn't risk further injury, but performing any standard action (or any other action the DM deems strenuous, including some free actions such as casting a quickened spell) worsens the character's condition to dying (unless it involved healing; see below).

Dying: A dying character is unconscious and near death. Each round on his turn, a dying character must make a Fortitude save (DC 5 + the amount of wound points below 0, +1 per round after the first) to become stable.

If the character fails the save, he dies.

If the character succeeds on the save by less than 5, he does not die but does not improve. He is still dying and must continue to make Fortitude saves every round.

If the character succeeds on the save by 5 or more but by less than 10, he becomes stable but remains unconscious.

If the character succeeds on the save by 10 or more, he becomes conscious and disabled.

Another character can make a dying character stable by succeeding on a Heal check DC (10 + the amount of wound points below 0) as a standard action (which provokes attacks of opportunity).

*Stable Characters and Recovery*

A stable character is unconscious. Every hour, a stable character must succeed on a Fortitude save (DC 10, +1 per hour after the first) to remain stable.

If the character fails the save, he becomes dying.

If the character succeeds on the save by less than 5, he does not get any worse, but does not improve. He is still stable and unconscious, and must continue to make Fortitude saves every hour.

If the character succeeds on the save by 5 or more, he becomes conscious and disabled.

An unaided stable, conscious character at 0 wound points has a 10% chance to start recovering wound points naturally that day.

Once an unaided character starts recovering wound points naturally, he is no longer in danger of dying.

Recovering with Help: A dying character can be made stable with a DC 15 Heal check (a standard action that provokes attacks of opportunity). One hour after a tended, dying character becomes stable, roll d%. He has a 10% chance of regaining consciousness, at which point he becomes disabled. If he remains unconscious, he has the same chance to regain consciousness every hour. Even while unconscious, he recovers wound points naturally, becoming conscious and able to resume normal activity when his wound points rise to 1 or higher.

*Special Damage Situations*

The vitality point system changes the way some special damage effects work.

*Coup de Grace*

A coup de grace functions normally in that it automatically hits and scores a critical hit (and thus the damage dealt is applied to the target's wound points). If the defender survives the damage, he must make a Fortitude save (DC 10, + the amount of damage dealt) or die.  In the case of a nonlethal coup de grace, count it as a nonlethal critical hit.  If the defender isn?t dropped to negative vitality, he must still make a Fortitude save (DC 5, + the amount of damage dealt) or be knocked unconscious.

*Massive Damage*

A character who takes 50 or more points of Vitality Damage must make a Fortitude save (DC equal to 15 plus one half the damage dealt over 50) or take 1 point of wound damage.

*Magical Damage*

Magical damage is damage from spells, powers, spell-like or psi-like abilities, or supernatural effects.

Spells that deal hit point damage work somewhat differently in this system.  When a character fails a saving throw by 10 or more against a spell which deals damage they take a certain amount of wound damage. For spells that deal a variable amount of hit point damage based on a die roll plus another value (such as inflict light wounds), apply the actual die roll as vitality damage, and any modifier to the die roll (such as caster level, for cure spells) as wound damage.

For powers that deal damage on a die roll without a secondary value (such as fireball), apply the actual die roll as vitality damage, and the number of dice rolled as wound damage.

Treat spells which deal a set amount of damage per level (or per some other increment method, etc.) as dealing one wound damage per level/increment, and then dealing their normal amount as vitality damage.

Spells that use an attack roll to hit and deal damage use the normal rules for critical hits, etc.  Spells that allow no saving throw that deal damage always deal damage to vitality points first and then wound points second.

*Healing*

After taking damage, a character can recover vitality and wound points through natural healing (over the course of hours or days), or by magic. In any case, a character can't regain vitality points or wound points above his full normal totals.

*Natural Healing*

Characters recover vitality points at a rate of 1 vitality point per hour per character level.

With a full night's rest, a character recovers 1 wound point plus 1 wound point per 5 character levels (minimum 1 per night), or twice that amount with complete bed rest for 24 hours. Any significant interruption during the rest period prevents the character from healing that night.

*Assisted Healing*

A character who provides long-term care (see the Heal skill, page 75 of the Player's Handbook) doubles the rate at which a wounded character recovers lost vitality and wound points.

*Magical Healing*

Spells that heal hit point damage work somewhat differently in this system. For spells that heal a variable amount of hit point damage based on a die roll plus another value (such as cure light wounds), apply the actual die roll as restored vitality points, and any modifier to the die roll (such as caster level, for cure spells) as restored wound points.

For powers that heal damage on a die roll without a secondary value (such as body adjustment), apply the actual die roll as restored vitality, and for each die rolled they restore one would point.

Treat spells which heal a set amount of damage per level (or per some other increment method, etc.) as healing one wound point per level/increment, and then restoring their normal amount of vitality damage.

*Fractional Bonuses*
BAB: Good +1 per level, Average +.75 per level, Poor +.5 per level
Your Total BAB is the total of these numbers rounded down.

Thus a rogue (average BAB) 1 has a +.75 BAB rounded down to 0.  If he levels up and takes a level of psychic warrior (average BAB) his BAB increases by .75 making it a total of +1.5 rounded down to +1.  This basically helps those who multiclass, so you don't end up with a fifth level character with a BAB bonus of +0.

Saves: Good saves start at 2.5, +.5 per additional level of a good save; Poor saves start at 1/3, +1/3 per level.  You only get the +2 the first time a save would have it.

Thus say if you're a fighter 1/barbarian 1, your fort save would be +3 instead of +5.  However a fighter 1/psion 1 would have a fort save of +2 1/3 and a will save of +2 1/3.  This evens out the saves a bit more.

*Class Defense Bonus*
Good starts at +2, Average starts at +1, Poor starts at +0.  Increases by 1 every three additonal levels.

Thus a monk 5 who has an average defense bonus would have a +2 class bonus to defense, whilst a rogue 5 would have a +3.

Your defense bonus + your dex modifier is limited by your armors maximum dexterity bonus.

So say you are a 5th level rogue with a dexterity of 18, your class bonus is +4, your dexterity bonus is +4.   You could wear padded armor and receive the +1 armor bonus to AC and your full defense bonus and dexterity bonus.  Or if you say wore a chain shirt, you'd get the +2 armor bonus, DR 2/-, but you could only apply up to +4 from your class bonus & dexterity bonus combined.  Say you got a mithril chain shirt, you could apply up to +6 of your class bonus & dexterity modifier.

There is also the feat I listed available which lets you increase the max dex of armor by 1/3 your class level.


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Where is psychic monk from? Is that the fist of zuoken?




Could be.  I'm getting my info from the 3.5 SRD, and as far as I know, the removed all of the 'proper names' from spells, items, and probably prestige classes, so it could very well be that Fist of Zuoken.



> *Class Defense Bonus*
> Good starts at +2, Average starts at +1, Poor starts at +0.  Increases by 1 every odd level (I think), in library, no books on me at the moment.  Thus a monk 5 who has an average defense bonus would have a +3 class bonus to defense, whilst a rogue 5 would have a +4.
> 
> Your defense bonus + your dex modifier is limited by your armors maximum dexterity bonus.  So say you are a 5th level rogue with a dexterity of 18, your class bonus is +4, your dexterity bonus is +4.   You could wear padded armor and receive the +1 armor bonus to AC and your full defense bonus and dexterity bonus.  Or if you say wore a chain shirt, you'd get the +2 armor bonus, DR 2/-, but you could only apply up to +4 from your class bonus & dexterity bonus combined.  Say you got a mithril chain shirt, you could apply up to +6 of your class bonus & dexterity modifier.




How would this affect the Wis and Level based Class Bonus to AC that Monks normally get as a class ability?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> Could be.  I'm getting my info from the 3.5 SRD, and as far as I know, the removed all of the 'proper names' from spells, items, and probably prestige classes, so it could very well be that Fist of Zuoken.
> 
> 
> 
> How would this affect the Wis and Level based Class Bonus to AC that Monks normally get as a class ability?




That'd probably be the Fist of Zuoken then.

The monks Wisdom and level based AC bonus is separate from the class defense bonus.  Thus a 5th level monk with a wisdom of 18 and a dexterity of 14 would have a AC of 20 [10 (base) + 2 (dexterity) + 3 (class) + 4 (wisdom) + 1 (monk)]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

I was thinking to throw another variant in there is to roll your defense on a d20 rather than just using the 10.  Opinions?


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, normally I'm all for using all kinds of options to make things different, but in a play by post game, the less rolls we make, the better.  In fact, this leads into another question, how do you plan on running combat so as not to make it take a month for 3 rounds of combat?  Just curious since there are several ways to do it (and a few bad ways to do it).


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2004)

I've got some interest in this one.  I'll be sending a character along in the next day or so if there's still time.

Keia


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah, I guess I'd better get mine in as well hehe.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> Well, normally I'm all for using all kinds of options to make things different, but in a play by post game, the less rolls we make, the better.  In fact, this leads into another question, how do you plan on running combat so as not to make it take a month for 3 rounds of combat?  Just curious since there are several ways to do it (and a few bad ways to do it).




Well, since I've only experience playing in PbP I'll go with what I think works from that.

Basically, at the start of combat I'll post an initiative order, then each player posts what their character is going to do description wise.  If you don't post within 48 hours of the initiative order post I'll assume your actions based on your characters personality, skills, etc.  Actions which are supposed to be concealed or are not immediately apparent (sleight of hand checks, etc.) should be spoilered.  You can also give a general idea of what you will be doing in following rounds if your actions will take longer (sneaking to the back, then hiding behind a pillar, then moving into position to shoot, then firing).

We'll try to keep OOC comments completely out of it since I'll have the character sheets.  If you need to make an OOC comment spoiler it with DM: 



Spoiler



comment


 at the end of your post.  This would be mostly to say what you are manifesting specifically or things that are outside of a normal descriptive process.

I will then describe the outcome of that round of combat, if you were doing a multiround string of actions I'll describe it piece by piece in case anything doesn't go as planned.  Then we go back to you guys posting.  I'll generally expect a post within 48 hours, within 24 hours would be even better (weekends aside), from when I post each rounds outcome.  I'll provide spoilers at the bottom for individual characters when it fits the situation.

Ummmm... I think that about covers it, in the Aeterian Expedition game that Kalanyr runs its pretty similar to this and it runs faster than I can keep up with at the moment since my internet is limited to the library until Bell gets their act together and does screw up for the third time and gets me my DSL modem.

Alrighty...


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2004)

Since I don't know anything about the game world, is it ok if I am a bit hazy on some of my character's background details?

Also, I plan to submit some game related stats and such, but I'm still not 100% on the variant rules we are using, so hopefully you won't use that against me


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

*Important Party/Campaign Info*

Oh yeah, I might also gloss over combats which would be trivial (say if you got the jump on three normal goblin warriors) I'd probably just describe you overcoming it in brief so as not to bog things down with menial combat.

--

*Party Info Points*

You will all know each other.
You will be part of a traveling performance/peddling group.
You will be part of the resistance against the Mythar.
You will be, for now, a small part of the resistance.  You may become more important later.
You won't be explicitly known as resistance fighters, yet 

*Campaign Info Points*

The Mythar are sort of like the Githyanki in that they are a psionic humanoid race from another plane.  They are however broken up into a caste system based on subspecies which vary greatly.  I'll post up some of the more commonly known Mythar subspecies that you will have all known later.
The Mythar Invasion finished about a hundred years ago, when the humans finally fell to their might leaving the bulk of the continent in their power.
The name of the continent is 'Ethend' in the common tongue, pronounced eh-tan(d), the (d) is soft.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> Since I don't know anything about the game world, is it ok if I am a bit hazy on some of my character's background details?
> 
> Also, I plan to submit some game related stats and such, but I'm still not 100% on the variant rules we are using, so hopefully you won't use that against me




I'll try to start posting up some more info on the game world, you can make up names of a town here and there, some organizations maybe, stuff like that will help in fleshing things out for me.

No problem, some of the harder variant rules (fractional BAB & saves) only really matter if you multiclass.  Not held against you at all.


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2004)

Question:

Where is the psychic rogue - I'm having trouble locating the class.  'Course, that makes sense, being a rogue and all.

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

WotC Mind's Eye Psychic Rogue


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> WotC Mind's Eye Psychic Rogue




Thanks! . . . though the site is down at the moment.

Keia
_Furiously working on character . . . at least the idea _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2004)

Ferrix, I responded to your email.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks Isida.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 29, 2004)

Ferrix - I've replied to you as well.


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2004)

Mine is finally in.  Hope I haven't missed the boat!


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 30, 2004)

Recruitment is still open.

I've received around 4 or so characters (I estimate), one thing that might be a good idea is that we have a good range of psionic characters submitted, actually all of them are psionic or going towards psionic paths.  We could use some of the more straight up classes (fighters, etc.) and an elven druid or spirit shaman would make the parties life a little easier (healing wise).

Keep 'em coming.

Oh yeah, unspent gold will be added to the money I have in reserve for each character when I tabulate other equipment as someone brought this up.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 30, 2004)

Ferrix, I would be interested to play an elven druid.


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2004)

Submitted my character.  Let me know if you've received it. 

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 30, 2004)

Darkmaster go ahead and make an elven druid, character creation guidelines are on page 2.  Then e-mail 'm to me.

Otherwise, so far I've received e-mails from:

Ashy - Gnome rogue nomad (psion)
Keia - Kobold ranger nomad (psion)
Insight - Human monk
The Rolling Man - Human seer (psion)
Isida - Dwarf psychic warrior

Potentially
Darkmaster - elven druid

Only thing I can say is you might be a bit lacking in the up and up combat front but other than that, pretty good.  Lots of psions on the other hand.  No wilders yet.


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Keia - Kobold ranger nomad (psion)




Ferrix,

I screwed up my title, I'm actually an Egoist. That might make more sense when looking at my powers and skills.

Sorry,
Keia


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

Hurm...welp, in that case I could always play a basher of some sort...  Any initial thoughts, Ferrix?

EDIT: Ferrix, am I to assume that the ONLY races that are avaliable are the ones you have listed?  (i.e. no thri-kreens or dromites a la ExPsiHB??)

Comon!  You *KNOW* you want one of these in the party!


----------



## Komodo (Sep 30, 2004)

Ahh!  The dromite!  I thought I had already posted on this thread, but I guess not.  Are you still open for players?  I'd be more than willing to be something like a pyschic warrior, or just a straight fighter, if that's what's needed.  Or, I have a rogue/elocater build already made for a game that died before starting.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm also interested, if you're still taking players.  Looks like you've got a lot of specialist characters - I'd most likely play a straight fighter or barbarian.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2004)

Ferrix, add me to the list of interested people. I think I have finally got my other games under control.  Dont think Im ready to step back up to the DMing plate again for a while though, especially with a baby on the way.

Thinking elven ranger2/wilder3, want to look up the spirit shaman at home first though.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 1, 2004)

Ferrix, I will be quite busy in the coming weeks so I won't really have time for an extra game. I will give my place to someone with more time.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 1, 2004)

While a druid or spirit shaman would be very useful, we might not need healing as much as in normal D&D because of the WP/VP system. Just a thought ...


Also,


			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> The Mythar are sort of like the Githyanki in that they are a psionic humanoid race from another plane.  They are however broken up into a caste system based on subspecies which vary greatly.  I'll post up some of the more commonly known Mythar subspecies that you will have all known later.




What about their general outlook and personality? From what you told me, I know they're saditic but aside from that, are they savage (probably not), aristocratic, cultured ?? I'm just curious.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

Comon, Ferrix!  PLEASE let me play a dromite!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102568


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 2, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ferrix,
> 
> I screwed up my title, I'm actually an Egoist. That might make more sense when looking at my powers and skills.
> 
> ...




Yeah, that explains a lot, though you have more skill points than you should.  I'll be e-mailing all the players back copies of their characters with comments as well as the equipment I'm adding.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 2, 2004)

*Basic Mythar Info*

Included is a basic of Mythar.  As well as two examples of common Mythar, one from the upper caste one from the lower.

The Mythar are a race of psionic humanoids who descended upon the continent of Ethend a hundred years ago.  Surging into battle they eventually overran the continent establishing a dark hold upon the land and forcing many of the races into servitude.  The Mythar live in a caste structure determined by their genetic traits upon birth, however these traits are not set and a lower caste warrior may birth a high caste seer.

Huom: Huom are the most common warriors in the Mythar, they are the infantry and guards in the cities taking care to maintain the status quo of the lesser races.  They also form the basic hunting packs which are used in tracking down fugitives.

Huom appear as tall, gaunt humanoids with smooth, gray skin and bald heads.  Their eyes are empty black pools of unnerving consciousness, and their ears are subsumed within their skulls.

Seer:  Seers are the most common upper caste Mythar, possessing a great deal of mental capability along with the consistent ability to recognize danger before it happens.

Seers appear as tall, gaunt humanoids with sharp features, pointed ears with serrations along the back and yellow skin.  Their eyes seem hazy, but the creature does not seem to have any problems noticing you.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 2, 2004)

Anyone who wants in should e-mail me a character, creation guidelines are on page 2.  If you have any questions ask away.  My e-mail is still sort of spotty until Bell gets their act together but it should start eventually.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 2, 2004)

Ashy we'll correspond, send me an e-mail with an idea for a dromite, I'll see if I can work 'em in somehow.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 3, 2004)

Will do!


----------



## Komodo (Oct 3, 2004)

Now, will we be allowed to play as a Mythar?  And, if so, what are their racial abilities?  Either way, I should be able to send you a character sheet by tomorrow evening.  Are we still in need of a combat type, or do we want a healer?


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2004)

Updated character and sent two e-mails regarding him (one adjusted character and one on languages).

Keia


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 4, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Are we still in need of a combat type, or do we want a healer?




Since there are already a number of psions in the group, I was planning on playing a straight fighter, however, if you have a preference for one or the other, let me know, I wouldnt' mind playing either one.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 4, 2004)

I am playing a psychic warrior, a dwarf "strong man" type with virtually all of his powers known going for enhancing his combative prowess.  So we're not entirely without muscle.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 4, 2004)

My character, (if accepted) is a ranger/wilder also a combat type character (ranged too).


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 4, 2004)

Ferrix, I've emailed my char sheet to you.

In keeping with the role the humans have right now in this world, I've styled my human fighter as a sort of handyman / bodyguard type, with some engineering knowledge to round out his fighting skills.  Not a performer per se, I'm thinking he'd be the guy who'd build the sets and fix the wagons, and also, at 6' 4", 225 lbs, make an imposing figure guarding the "box office" at the performances.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 4, 2004)

I'll be expanding this game to accept 8 players now that I've received a good number of responses so far.  Everyone who has e-mailed me so far is in, that's like 6 or 7 people.

Mythar are not a viable race option.  I will post more general knowledge about them before we get moving, also more world knowledge (which is slowly being fleshed out in type).  I'm happy about the turnout of players .

When I get the IC thread going eventually I'll give you guys some time to roleplay and expand your characters a bit and let others get to know each character, probably after a show in the evening or something like that.  A good example of this is in the planescape game run by Sephiroth no Miko, the opening starts in a bar and just goes on for a bit with dancing and socializing so everyone gets a feel for their reactions to the other characters and so on.  I'll also make a semi-RG with characters bios without stats so you aren't surprised when you try to show one of the characters something and it turns out she is blind ;-)


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 4, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> When I get the IC thread going eventually I'll give you guys some time to roleplay and expand your characters a bit and let others get to know each character, probably after a show in the evening or something like that.  A good example of this is in the planescape game run by Sephiroth no Miko, the opening starts in a bar and just goes on for a bit with dancing and socializing so everyone gets a feel for their reactions to the other characters and so on.  I'll also make a semi-RG with characters bios without stats so you aren't surprised when you try to show one of the characters something and it turns out she is blind ;-)



Blind ? Who would be stupid enough to play a blind character ??

  

I'm really looking forward to his game.


----------



## log-a-log (Oct 5, 2004)

*Interested*

It says above that you are in need of players I would like to join if you still have the room I prefer to play as a rogue if I can and can play in many diffrent styles. I do really know how excactly it will work but I would like to learn.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

Logalogalogalogalog!  You have one of the coolest names I've seen yet.  Yay for the river shrews!


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 6, 2004)

there's still space, e-mail me a character (carl dot nelson at uvm dot edu) and I'll look it over.  Creation guidelines are on page 2, if you have any questions ask away.

Good news I should have internet tomorrow (YAY!) sometime if all goes as planned.  So we'll be getting rolling in I'm estimating sometime next week.  I'll be in NYC for the weekend so that cuts out some of my time, but yeah next week pretty sure.


----------



## log-a-log (Oct 6, 2004)

*I'll hurry*

Alright I'm in but it might take me a day or two to get my character sheet up at maximun I'll get it to you on sunday of this week. I'm going to be a rogue probably straight up because I can't be an invisible blader but am looking into my epic class and wondering what I should be. Sense it seems that the people I will be playing with are posting I'd like to know if they think I should be a shadowdancer, invisible blader, or a Master thrower and if those are not allowed please notifiy me.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 6, 2004)

Ferrix, I've re-emailed my character sheet to you in a different format.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 6, 2004)

Good news, I HAVE INTERNET!  Praise the internet gods!

Thanks for the updated sheet lazlow, I'll actually be formatting it into a .doc format for my own use (you'll be getting a copy of that to check over), so no need on your part.

More posting to come, so much easier now.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 6, 2004)

Ferrix, unless you decide to allow dromites in, then I will go with the character you sent me.  If you do allow them, just change the race from gnome to dromite and I'll be an even happier camper...


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 6, 2004)

Cool, looking forward to it!


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Good news, I HAVE INTERNET!  Praise the internet gods!




Good job!!  Internet good!!   

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 8, 2004)

A few comments before I leave for the weekend to NYC:

Ashy, can I get an update of the character I sent you with included fluffy bits (history, appearance, etc.)?

Log-a-log, I'm wondering how your character would have gotten the name log-a-log, I'd prefer a more normal name if possible.

Lazlow, I can open the heroforge sheet now that I've internet at home so no need to e-mail me anything else for now.

I imagine I'll be setting up the RG next week sometime so you can have a first look at the other members of your performing troupe, and probably will start rolling in a week or so.

I'm closing recruiting and will retitle this thread into an OOC thread for the game eventually.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 8, 2004)

Enjoy your trip to NYC Ferrix


----------



## Ashy (Oct 11, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ashy, can I get an update of the character I sent you with included fluffy bits (history, appearance, etc.)?




So I guess that means no dromites, eh?  

Oh well.  Look for it soon.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 13, 2004)

Is everything well Ferrix ? Any chance the game will start soon ?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 13, 2004)

Okay, today, tomorrow and friday I finally have free time (had to catch up from a weekend away).  Expect the IC thread to be up friday at the latest.

For those of you I haven't e-mailed a finished character to, expect it later today.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry for not getting stuff out today, will pick it up tomorrow where I meant to today.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 14, 2004)

Characters that are done and should be in working order are, please post your physical description, general personality and background that others characters would know in the Rogues Gallery:

Yeth-Abriel (human monk)
Kromgron Stonebreaker (dwarf psychic warrior)
Nassitch (kobold ranger-nomad)
Tau Scrymgeour (elf ranger-egoist)
Olivia (human seer)

Characters that need to be updated by players, and then do like-wise above:
Ashy's gnome rogue-nomad

Characters that I haven't finished adding gear, etc. to:
Milo (halfling rogue)
Osric (human fighter)
Layonarai (elf spirit shaman)


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 14, 2004)

That's all for the night, a good deal more world info should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 14, 2004)

Tau is up in the RG, though he is a ranger/wilder


----------



## Keia (Oct 14, 2004)

And Nassitch is the Ranger / Egoist 

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

Okay, I've e-mailed everyones updated characters back to them.  Some of you need to fix or add a few things and then get back to me again.  Once that's done we'll be a rolling.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

*The Continent of Ethend*

The continent of Ethend is the largest known continent on Cthon.  A land of massive proportions.  To the far east, the lands of Zoduka border the Sea of Seven Spices, where the monarchy of the Endless Sun rules with a harsh hand over its people.  To the far west the lush rolling hills of Cihairdun stretch till they fall away at the White Cliffs into the Forlorn Ocean.  To the north the arctic tundra and steppes of Fyndorn give way to the ice sheets and glaciers of Iyndor.  To the south stretch the Iron Wastes, a desolate reach of razor-stone ridges and molten land.  All across the continent stretches the might of the Mythar, only in the Deep Fen, the far north and the great vaulting under-cities of the Helm Peaks does any sense of freedom from their prying minds exist.

  The westernmost lands are comprised of hills of rolling grass, intermingled with short peaks and temperate forests all consistently blanketed in a soft rain.  These lands are called Cihairdun or for those who stumble on the tongue, The Rolling Green.  Before the Invasion, it was rich and abundant with culture and commerce.  However, many a city which once stood is visited only upon by vines and spirits.  White Cliff, the only remaining city sits upon the edge of the cliffs it is named for, looking off into the west across the Forlorn Ocean with its dark waters and white crested waves.
  Mostly humans live here, some still practice the old ways, revering the land as it was meant to be, but the hand of the Mythar crumples what little connection they actually hold with it.  Legends speak that far before the Invasion man actually could touch the spirit of nature like the elves and draw forth its power, but legends are far from what they used to be.  The land is used for its rich fields and bountiful wildlife, padding the purses of those humans who willingly serve as the Mythar?s driving whip.  A few bands of outlaws nestle in the forests or run the ridges, striking out at the Mythar forces, but their numbers dwindle.  Most have grown accustomed to their lives, working the fields or the woods, transporting lumber or hunting game.  They curse and praise the names of those who strike for freedom, for it brings the Mythar grip tighter about their throats but puts an edge of hope into their hearts.

  To the east of Cihairdun, the land plunges into magnificent forests and wild areas, grown in the blessing of the lands spirit.  It is the center of the continent.  Called Laerendhor, or the Deep Fen, it is the land of the elves.  The trees are mightier, animals prouder, the tiger falling upon its prey more savage, fires warmer, air crisper, everything heightened.  The line between the material world and the spirit world blurred.  This is what keeps the Mythar from driving the elves from the land, as the land itself spurns them.  Very little of what humans or dwarves would call civilization exists here.  Nothing like a city would ever be thought to live within the borders of Laerendhor, however the World Tree is said to rise from the center of its forests.  The World Tree is said to be as wide and as tall as a mountain, ever radiant with the spirit of the natural world.
  Elves are obviously the most commonly found here, they are the practitioners of the ancient ways.  Druidic and shamanic traditions run through the very core of their existence.  They embody the cycles of life which revolve in the natural world, the vicious predator, the nurturing mother, the brewing storm and the lapping waves.  Those who would venture into the Deep Fen are welcome so long as they do not impede the wending of the circle.  Those who wish to break or twist the circle are met with the fury of the elves and of the land itself.

  To the south of Cihairdun, rise the great city states of Agoria which stretch east beneath the Deep Fen and south till the Golden Coast.  These lands are diverse, ranging from warm forests and chill peaks to open plains and sparse desert.  The four largest city states, Aphres, Nuphos, Denke and Rios, along with a handful of smaller city states, form the empire of Agoria.  The center of the Mythars power, they teem with the bustle of a shackled populace laboring for their masters.  Floating between the city states is Psuche, the skycity of the elite Mythar, a massive disc of pitch black crystal with a city of towering crystal spires in all different colors, few who are not Mythar have ever seen it up close.
  Many different people are found here, and also the highest concentration of Mythar are found here.  Halflings serve the Mythar in their homes and work, while the dwarves are kept on the fringes of society working in quarries and similar areas.  The humans form the bulk of the populace however, working their crafts and professions and edging by in a middle of the road gray.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

The current adventure will be taking place between Cihairdun and Agoria so that's the major area where I'll concentrate my information for now.

More exacting details of where the performing troupe is currently will come out in the IC thread.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 15, 2004)

Olivia is up in the rogue gallery.

I must say, between Tau pretending he's blind and Olivia who's really blind ... We should call ourselves the blind circus ...


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

Heheh.. yep


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2004)

i was a little worried when I saw you post after Ferrix hinting that you were playing a blind character.  To tell you the truth I was tempted to play a character who was really blind, but I couldnt find any more than a passing reference to "overcoming the penalties" in the SRD.  So I decided to go with a character who pretended to be blind.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, Olivia is pretty often going to be blind and behave that way, but some of her powers synesthete allow her to mitigate that when she needs to.  Additionally, her high listen skill and blind-fight allows her to get around at least mildly well.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2004)

pretty close to the way Tau adapts while wearing a blindfold.  But there was a reference in the SRD under Blindness to overcoming some of the penalties for characters who have been blind for a long time.  But I couldnt find any actual rules to that.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

Ferrix - you have mail!


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> pretty close to the way Tau adapts while wearing a blindfold.  But there was a reference in the SRD under Blindness to overcoming some of the penalties for characters who have been blind for a long time.  But I couldnt find any actual rules to that.




Really? Interesting.  Probably it goes something like this, having a nice DM ;-)


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

Someone asked me what the tattoos exactly where, so I figured I would make sure everyone knows and have posted the information on Psionic Tatttoos from the SRD here.



> PSIONIC TATTOOS
> Psionic tattoos are designs scribed on the skin that manifest powers on their wearers. The wearer doesn't get to make any decisions about the tattoo's effect; the manifester who scribed it has already done so.
> Psionic tattoos can vary in size, but a creature can wear only a total of twenty tattoos at one time; attempting to add one more than this maximum causes all previously scribed tattoos to simultaneously activate. A psionic tattoo fades away after use.
> Physical Description: A typical psionic tattoo is a colorful pattern of tiny, interlacing lines within a larger design. This design can be as simple as a circle or a star, or as complex as an artist wishes to make it. Once it is scribed, a tattoo's design does not change. A psionic tattoo usually covers an area of skin no more than 5 inches in diameter (larger ones could be designed, but would have no added effect).
> ...


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

Uiim is up in the RG, Ferrix!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 16, 2004)

Found this link - thought it might be of interest in this thread:
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=dnd/pc/pc20010925x


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 16, 2004)

Actually saw those the other day and I wasn't wholly impressed.  Maybe it's just the bad image quality or something but they just don't appeal to me, and I normally like that slight punk look that's creeped in to a lot of RPG art lately, not to say that I don't like other types of RPG art.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 16, 2004)

Is it just weekend lull or did we lose a few people?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 16, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Actually saw those the other day and I wasn't wholly impressed.  Maybe it's just the bad image quality or something but they just don't appeal to me, and I normally like that slight punk look that's creeped in to a lot of RPG art lately, not to say that I don't like other types of RPG art.




Yea, I'm kinda of the same mind, but thought I would post it here anyways...  

I'm here now, but about to be offline for a while...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 16, 2004)

I think there's just a weekend lull.  I, however, am ready to game at any time.


----------



## Keia (Oct 17, 2004)

Is there an IC thread going and I missed it?

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 17, 2004)

Not yet, I was actually waiting on a couple of players to get back to me on some character stuff before I got it moving.  Hopefully they didn't disappear.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm still here and still waiting  . Come on people, let's get those descriptions in the rogue gallery and we'll get started.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 19, 2004)

Ferrix, did you get my character sheet?  I emailed it to you yesterday.  Sorry for the mix-up...


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah I got it, no problem, easy mistake.

Just waiting on one more player to get back to me and then I'll post the IC thread.

Will the person playing Layonarai get back to me?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 19, 2004)

Im here and eager too


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 19, 2004)

Should I go ahead and post the personality/appearance/background blurbs, or did you want to look it over first and make some changes?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Ashy's still here as well!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2004)

Yup, I'm still around.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 19, 2004)

Okay, I've now received the last bit of info I need from a player.  Everyone, make sure your character description, personality and what not is up in the RG.

Once all that is set away, expect the IC thread shortly after.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Keia (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm here too!!

Keia


----------



## log-a-log (Oct 19, 2004)

*Sorry*

I"m there now sorry it took so long. Its all okay now.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

In Character thread is up here

This is currently the introduction, so plan on expanding your relations and feelings with other characters.  This is a chance for the characters to get to interact with each other and get a feel for party dynamic.

Other note: Oiim is the established party leader, he may elect a second in command.  So if things need moving along it's Oiim's job to keep things rolling and make group decisions if they aren't being resolved quick enough.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ferrix,

I'm assuming that I need to maintain a list of what the caravan carries - provisions, spare parts, etc, ya?  If so, please send me a list of what we have at the moment...


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104448


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ferrix,
> 
> I'm assuming that I need to maintain a list of what the caravan carries - provisions, spare parts, etc, ya?  If so, please send me a list of what we have at the moment...




Yeah, I had thought of this but hadn't gotten around to it yet.  Will get it to you.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

So far looking good in the IC thread.  Nice way to start off Ashy


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sounds good on the wagon.

Thanks!  I'm really liking this so far!!!!


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

Sent you an e-mail ashy.  Important about what will be happening.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Got it and replied.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

I never thought I say this but, man the dwarf and kobold are cute together.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2004)

Hee hee


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 26, 2004)

Will have my IC post up sometime tonight, working on writing it.

I was really waiting for some of the other characters to jump in.

Yeth-Abriel and Log-a-log specifically.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 27, 2004)

So no post from me today guys, sorry.  Should go up tomorrow.  I'm in scatter-brain territory at the moment, so i'm just gonna let my brain rest till tomorrow.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Something you all might find interesting...  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105158


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

AAA notice:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105697


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 5, 2004)

Spoiler



hello


 Sorry everyone for this post but I'm just needed to figure out the spoiler tags.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm on the verge of just dropping this down to 8 players as Insight hasn't seemed to respond at all to e-mail and this thread.

Hope you all don't mind.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

No skin off my teeth...

Would Uiim have a basic idea, at this point, of the party's basic psionic capabilities?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

Most of you would know the basics of each others skills and abilities unless you went out of the way to avoid using them.


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 5, 2004)

I evoid using them considering I don't have any. LOL


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

*Character Sheet*
Name
Sex Race Class lvl

Str xx -- (# pts)
Dex xx -- (# pts)
Con xx -- (# pts)
Int xx -- (# pts)
Wis xx -- (# pts)
Cha xx -- (# pts)

Vitality Points XX (XdX+X)
Wound Points XX
Defense +X [+ armor, + class, + dex], Touch +X, Flat +X
Armor DR X/-
Init +X
BAB +X, Grap +X
Speed XX (base XX, load 0/33, armorcategory)
Fort +x [+x base, +x Con]
Refl +x [+x base, +x Dex]
Will +x [+x base, +x Wis]

weapon +? melee (XdX+X, 20/x2, p/s/b)
weapon +? ranged (XdX+X, 20/x2, x ft., p/s/b)

Size type, ??'??" tall, ?? wt, ?? yrs old
Colortype hair, colortype eyes, tonetype skin

Speaks languagename, languagename, and languagename

Skills (# skill points)
+?? Skillname [ ranks, + Att]

Feats
-featname (level 1)

Racename Traits
-brief summary

Classname Abilities
-brief summary

Second Classname Abilities
-brief summary

--delete this section unless spirit shaman or druid--
Spells Prepared
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 (D) if domain spell
2nd- Spell1, Spell2 (S) if specialization spell

--delete this section unless psion, wilder, psychic warrior, or soulknife--
Power Points ??
1st- Power1, Power2 (D) if discipline power
2nd- Power1, Power2 

--delete this section unless special things are listed--
Special 
List any special abilities or miscellaneous information that doesn't fit anywhere else on this character sheet. You can include animal companion stats, familiar's benefits and stats, horse/steed statistics, etc. 

Armor (worn, ?wt, ?gp)
Robe (worn, ??wt, ?gp)
Outfitname (worn, ??wt, ?gp)

Medium Weapon or item (belt left, ??wt, ?gp) 
Medium Weapon or item (belt right, ??wt, ?gp)
Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt, ?gp) 
Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt, ?gp) 
Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt, ?gp) 

Bow or Crossbow (left shoulder, ??wt, ?gp) 
Quiver or Javelin Tube (right shoulder, ??wt, ?gp)
Backpack (center back, ??wt, ?gp)
Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt, ?gp) 
Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt, ?gp)

Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt, ?gp)
Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt, ?gp)
Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt, ?gp)
Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt, ?gp)
Ring (left ??th finger, -wt, ?gp) 
Ring (right ??th finger, -wt, ?gp) 
Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt, ?gp)
Belt (worn, ??wt, ?gp)
Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt, ?gp) 
Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt, ?gp)
Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt, ?gp)
Other minor accessories (location, ??wt, ?gp)

Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt, ?gp) 
5 Torches (backpack, ??wt, ?gp) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt, ?gp)
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt, ?gp)
Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt, ?gp)

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)

Personality

Appearance

Background

*Statblock*
character name, race class level; ECL #; size and type; VD #d# (#vp); WP #; Init #; Speed # feet; Def +# (+# Dex, +# Armor, +# Shield, +# other), DR #/-, flatfooted #, touch #, ACP #, Spell Failure #; Bab +#, Grapple +#; Atk +# melee (#d#+#, critical x#, weapon) or +# ranged (#d#+#, critical x#, weapon); Full Atk: ; SA: ; SQ: ; SV Fort +#, Refl +#, Will +#; Str #, Dex #, Con #, Int #, Wis #, Cha #.

Skills and Feats: (#skill points, #/# max ranks) skill +# (# ranks); feats.

Class or Race Feature: text

Possessions: mundane equipment, magic items, #gp #sp #cp.

Spells: #/#/# spells per day, Base Save DC # + spell level.
0th - spell names.
1st - spell names.
2nd - spell names.

Powers: # pp per day, Base Save DC # + spell level.
0th - power names.
1st - power names.
2nd - power names.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Most of you would know the basics of each others skills and abilities unless you went out of the way to avoid using them.




Ok - so could I get a list of everyones speciality?  I'd like to know so that Uiim can ask certain folks to perform certain things, i.e. if I knew that Olivia is a seer, then I might ask her to do something or if she was a shaper, I might as her to do something else...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

I guess I'll leave that up to the players themselves.  You can post bits of information either here in the OOC thread that you would all know about each other (specialties and the like) or in the RG.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

Man is Uiim military sounding.  Just a note Ashy, from what you can tell so far, it isn't a giant commotion the only person who has noticed something off that you can tell is Nassitch who has informed Kromgron and the word spread.


----------



## Insight (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry I haven't replied to any posts Ferrix.  My time has rapidly become very limited, and I cannot devote any time to play by post games right now.  Perhaps some other time.

Good luck with the game!


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know, I'll put you in the wings if you ever get enough time to come back.


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 8, 2004)

Alright ashy I'm training to become a master thrower I like to throw stuff. LOL anywho I also befear to talk my way out of things instead of fighting. I'm also a great cook.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

Gotcha, log.

Thanks, Ferrix...


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2004)

Ashy,

Nassitch is a kobold ranger/egoist.  His primary skills are heal, hide, move silently, search and spot.  His basic combat style is an archer type.

Keia


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

Roger - thanks, Keia


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

AAA thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1844417


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sorry all for not replying earlier.

Ferrix, I've send you Olivia's compressed sheet like you asked.

Ashy, Olivia's a seer 5. Her powers are mostly clairsentience and telepathy so she's good at gathering information. In a fight, she can't really use any weapon but has a few powers to distract/confuse/stun enemies. She also has a very good ear.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 8, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ok - so could I get a list of everyones speciality?  I'd like to know so that Uiim can ask certain folks to perform certain things, i.e. if I knew that Olivia is a seer, then I might ask her to do something or if she was a shaper, I might as her to do something else...




Since Osric has no psionic abilities, he's a good all-around physical fighter.  He's best when he uses his (+1) falchion in close combat (most of my feats were chosen to this end), but is also skilled in mounted combat on his trusty heavy warhorse, Seamus.  If the situation warrants, he's also decent with his bow.  He prefers to hit head on and get in the thick of the battle as fast as possible, although he's learned not to get in the way of those with psionic powers, and will most always keep an eye on Uiim to make sure he's well protected and/or out of danger.  Unless someone is in immediate danger, he usually won't act until the wise, old gnome tells him to.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

Kromgron breaks things and sometimes grapples things.  That's... about it.


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 8, 2004)

oh and also log-a-log likes to hear and tell stories of the times past. when the haflings where actually free. You know such as stories passed down to him through is grandma and such.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 8, 2004)

Ashy,  Tau is particularily good at spot/listen/track especially when hunting mythar.  He prefers to attack quickly from a distance with his bow.  When closing he throws his pick and attacks with his kukri (or the other way round).  His psionic abilities are designed to help him hit better or make it look like he is blind for either performances or to put his opponents off guard.

Ferrix, I'll send you my character sheet, please refer to the email I sent you.

Sorry that I have missed things recently please see my post in the Talking the Talk.  I am getting back to things now that I have to be back at work but it will take a few days to catch up completely.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

I noticed the thread, so I wasn't pressing it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2004)

Layonarai's primary skills are Handle Animal, Heal, and Survival. She is a Spirit Shaman and her spells tend to be curative with a few that can be used in her performance as well as being functional.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Cool - thanks, everyone...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

Bwahaha! My machinations are coming to pass!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Hurh???


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 11, 2004)

Well ether 
A. his talking jargon
B. ferrixs a bad a speller as me
C. He is now talking about the semi new magic card set block that is out.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 11, 2004)

Not a bad speller.

Not referring to a magic card set, gave that up years ago.

Not jargoning.

Just cackling like a crazy man drunk on amusement.


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 11, 2004)

Ah cackling, mad, insane, and of course geeky
Wahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Ashy (Nov 11, 2004)

/me is still lost...


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 11, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Bwahaha! My machinations are coming to pass!





"Ah, my ridiculously circuitous plan is now one-quarter complete!"
- _Robot Devil, Futurama_

Best villainous declaration of smug satisfaction *ever*!


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

Still haven't gotten character statblocks for
Kromgron (Isida)
Uiim (Ashy)
Log-a-Log (Log-A-Log)
Nassitch (Keia)

On another note:

How are things going? Things you like? Don't like? Feeling frustrated or enjoying it? Too obscure? Too slow?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

Ferrix, just sent Kromgron over to you.  

He's been quiet recently because he's really not sure what to do.  The boy needs some direction.    He goes, he looks, he makes sure nothing bad happens... he's a simple guy.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks Isida.

What do you think otherwise? From a readers point of view?


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm having a great time so far.  Its not really the direction that I thought Tau would take (would have given him some search if I had) but he is definitely into the investigation and the way things are going.  He just wishes that it was him who had killed that Huom.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm having a smash-up time as well, Ferrix!  I just wish we were moving a bit quicker!  I cannot wait for what is coming next....


----------



## Keia (Nov 17, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Still haven't gotten character statblocks for
> Kromgron (Isida)
> Uiim (Ashy)
> Log-a-Log (Log-A-Log)
> ...





Musta missed this request.  I'll work on it and get it to you tomorrow

Keia


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 18, 2004)

It's been fun so far, but I'm also a bit lost as to what to do with that mess. I had planned to make Olivia very knowledgeable of things about to happen, always a step ahead of the others. I see now that I can't really do that as a player. I guess she'll just be a bit more clueless than I first thought. What's funny is that I keep starting to type stuff like 'Olivia looks around for...' only to stop and remember that she's blind.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> It's been fun so far, but I'm also a bit lost as to what to do with that mess. I had planned to make Olivia very knowledgeable of things about to happen, always a step ahead of the others. I see now that I can't really do that as a player. I guess she'll just be a bit more clueless than I first thought. What's funny is that I keep starting to type stuff like 'Olivia looks around for...' only to stop and remember that she's blind.




I don't know so much about that - you and Ferrix just need to start sending lots of emails!    I know that Uiim would love to have a "heads up" about what is coming down the pipe...    That would really make Olivia a key player in the group IMHO...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2004)

Or just lots of spoilered posts, I can post really fast usually so long as the posts merit it.  Particularly stuff that is individual to a character, so if you want Olivia to really be more in the know just give me some heads up in what you are looking for and I'll start providing.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

I personally think that it would be a great idea to do just that!!!


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 18, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> He's been quiet recently because he's really not sure what to do.  The boy needs some direction.    He goes, he looks, he makes sure nothing bad happens... he's a simple guy.




Osric's in the same boat.    

Havin' a blast, though!  I check the thread a few times a day to see what's happened next.  I like the story so far, it feels as if something big is right around the corner...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

I feel the same way!


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 18, 2004)

My brain is whirling like a whirligig within a tornadeo which is good. This story board gets me thinking. I think its slow to but I have only been in chat dnd games so I will get use to it. But other than that the story is great and entertaning. Great job and I'll try to get my block faster but been really busy. Sorry for the inconvinince


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 18, 2004)

> Uiim wonders how Olivia's warning to him to be careful and her current line of intense questioning go together



Hehe, that might be right but, like I said, I'm a bit lost as to what to do. Maybe she feels direct action is needed?


> Or just lots of spoilered posts, I can post really fast usually so long as the posts merit it. Particularly stuff that is individual to a character, so if you want Olivia to really be more in the know just give me some heads up in what you are looking for and I'll start providing.



I was thinking of things like knowing who's about to enter the room, knowing that the coming day will be eventfull or ordinary, knowing small personnal details and/or name of someone she just met... Nothing too revealing, because I don't want to have an unfair advantage. Maybe I should make a special feat for this?

"Come in, come in, I've been expecting you."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2004)

That'd make an interesting Psionic feat if you really wanted to push the boundaries of standard knowing, although some exceptional use of the Sense Motive skill might garner some information for you.  Probably the feat would feed off of Sense Motive as a skill to acquire the information.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

Kind of like Track and Survival?  Extra cool.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Isida, you are good with interesting creations mind lending a hand?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

We could work on it.  Are you thinking kind of like a low-level mind reading with Sense Motive?  So high lets you get surface emotions, higher lets you get underneath the first layer, and way high lets you even extra a fairly basic secret?

Like say:

*Insight*
_Prerequisites:_ Wis 13+, Sense Motive 8 ranks, Skill Focus: Sense Motive
_Benefit:_  You can use your powers of perception to gain great insight into other's minds.

You must study someone for one minute before making an Insight check.  

DC - Result
20 - Surface emotions attempting to be hidden, basic intentional lies - "Angry, hungry"
25 - Very basic thoughts - "I'm angry because of my lord."
30 - More guarded thoughs or secrets - "I'm angry at my lord because he is cruel me."
35 - Information nearly subconscious to the subject - "I'm angry at my lord when he is cruel to me because he reminds me of my beloved father." 

Some things may alter an Insight Check DC
Condition - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Insight DC Modifier
Every HD above yours - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - +1
Every two points of Wisdom above yours - - - - - +2
Every two points of Wisdom below yours - - - - - -2
Information is matter of life or death - - - - - - - +10
Examining subject only at a distance - - - - - - - -5
Talking to subject - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - +2
Talking to subject about information you're trying to obtain - - - +3
Bluff check by the subject - - - - - - - - - - - - +2 for every 3 points the check is over 10

Ok, that's a preliminary... I don't really know how that would work...  So, rip it apart!


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

*Sagacious Discernment*

Here is what I worked up real fast.

*Sagacious Discernment [Psionic]*
You are able to discern minute details before they come to pass or that have already occurred.
*Prerequisites:* Wisdom 13+, Sense Motive 8 ranks
*Benefit:* To gather knowledge of a person or persons, place or situation before it occurs you must make a Sense Motive check.  The difficulty of the check is relative to various factors including your temporal proximity, how much it relates to you and your physical nearness to what you are attempting to gather knowledge about.

Temporal Proximity determines the Base DC:
DC 10 - Immediate: Within less than 10 rounds.
DC 15 - Very Close: Within up to 10 minutes.
DC 20 - Close: Within an hour.
DC 25 - Near: Within a day.
DC 30 - Far: Within a week.
DC 35 - Very Far: Within a month.
DC 40 - Remote: Within a year

Other modifiers:
Condition: Sense Motive DC Modifier
Relation to your own future (1): +20 to -10
Every additional year beyond the first: +1
Physical Proximity (2):
--Immediate (5 ft.): -5
--Close (25 ft.): +0
--Medium (500 ft.): +3
--Long (1 mile): +6
--Exceptional (10 miles): +9
--Remote (100 miles): +12
--On the same plane (more than 100 miles): +15
--Another plane: +20
Person under the effects of a Mind Blank, or similar effect: +10

(1) The closer the situation is tied in with your own future,
the harder it is to discern, the less tied in, the easier.  Up to the
DMs discretion.
(2) Apply only the largest modifier from this category.

Succeeding at the check provides some minute details (knowing a person is going to knock on your door within the next few seconds, that something dangerous is going to pass through the area, and so on).  Beating the DC by greater amounts results in more information (perhaps the persons first name, or what type of creature, etc.) depending upon the situation.  If you fail a Sense Motive check, you cannot gain information related to that specific event.  Most often these checks are free actions, although sometimes they may take greater time.
Normal: Without this feat Sense Motive is only involved in interactions with other people.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Ooo... two completely different feats... they both look pretty neat.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Hrm... with this focus on sense motive Olivia is pretty much at a loss of ever getting these feats...

Rolling Man, I'll let you do a slight rework of your character if you like?  E-mail me and we'll discuss. carl (dot) nelson (at) uvm (dot) edu


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 19, 2004)

E-mail sent.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 20, 2004)

Two very interesting feats. Id have to try them out to tell if they are balanced or not.  They look fine, but they are largely flavor based and dont really have any immediate unbalancing features.  I would be curious to see if Olivia chose one or both of these.


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 21, 2004)

Alright I got a slight problem I'm going away for a week so I don't know how often I'll be able to post. I just thought that I would warn you before I just all of the sudden disappear. Althought I've already done that. But thats not the point. Anywho just wanting to warn you all.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2004)

Alrighty Log, that's fine.  Will NPC you if need be.

Everyone, please take a look at the first post and read up on the rules for vitality and wound damage in the link "VP/WP System ... explained".  They are slightly different from the ones from UA when I realized that it doesn't address the issues of spells/powers very well, and completely removes the ability to effectively knock someone unconscious.

If you see a glaring issue, please let me know.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

Rules is rules, man...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2004)

Ashy's got mail.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

Now Ferrix's got it...

E-Tag!


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2004)

You're it!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

Nope - *YOU'RE* it!


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2004)

You think so eh? TAG!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

*bows his head*

Ok, so I'm it already....


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2004)

mmmm guru


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 23, 2004)

Okaaayyyy ...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

::chuckle::  Sorry - it was one of those cross-posting/email conversations...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

rolling man, are you going to be reconstructing olivia still?

It might be good to get that out of the way soon, it'll be useful.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 24, 2004)

Woohoo! I'm joining the tag game    ... euh I mean E-mail on the way Ferrix.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 25, 2004)

Ashy, just so you know, Olivia's crystal ball isn't your run-of-the-mill, standard, DMG crystal ball.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry all, my computer decided to crash while I took a nap last night so I lost the post I was mid-way through writing.

Will get something up hopefully before I leave for the weekend.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 26, 2004)

Keia, Tau happens to be male.


----------



## Keia (Nov 26, 2004)

on the way to fixing any problems

Keia


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 26, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Keia, Tau happens to be male.



Bah, he's a kobold and they lay eggs. The humans and elves could all look the same to him, as far as we know.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 26, 2004)

Actually these kobolds are more like the 2nd edition kobolds who were more canine like.  These one's don't lay eggs, but rather procreate normally.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 26, 2004)

Oups, never mind then ...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 29, 2004)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Ashy, just so you know, Olivia's crystal ball isn't your run-of-the-mill, standard, DMG crystal ball.




I figured as much...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry I haven't gotten to updating recently, end of semester is coming around (a week or so left of classes) and I'm trying to churn out papers and get caught up (that's what happens when you are a slacker with school work).  Hopefully will get bits and pieces up tonight to get things moving along during my paper-writing breaks.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 30, 2004)

No prob, Ferrix - best of luck with it all.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll be leaving for GenCon SoCal this afternoon, so I most likely will not be able to post until I return on Monday.  See you guys when I return!


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 3, 2004)

everyone busy with finals or something? seems like all of the games i'm in are slowed to a halt

I'm hoping to get moving on to the next scene before christmas, maybe there will even be some combat before then.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 5, 2004)

Gen Con SoCal, finals, work, and holidays in general are what we are seeing here, I believe...


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm back.  GenCon SoCal ROCKED.  If any of you haven't ever been, it's definitely worth it - although, GenCon Indy's about 10 times bigger.

Also, for all of us D&D fanatics, if you haven't ever had a chance to go through the True Dungeon (or True Heroes, for us comic fans), make damn sure you're at GenCon Indy in August...

Check it out:  http://www.truedungeon.com


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 6, 2004)

Glad to hear that.

However to get to GenCon SoCal would require a plane trip, and for a university student, that's a tad bit out of my range.  GenCon Indy is also, a plane ticket away, so... yeah...

Good to know people are getting back though... it's been lonely without ya all.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 6, 2004)

I hear ya - I wasn't exactly dining on lobster every night myself.  However, the True Adventures events are completely volunteer driven, and volunteers get a free four-day pass to GenCon and a free hotel room for the week, so if you can find a few friends willing to pitch in for gas, you could make a road trip out of it.

(If you haven't already guessed, yes, I was a volunteer for TA...)


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

Here we go...

And damn that's a nice deal...


----------



## Keia (Dec 7, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Here we go...




See!  See! Nassitch knew there was trouble when he heard the scream.  He knew!! Yay . . . but only in a I'm right but were gonna die kinda way. 

Keia


----------



## The Rolling Man (Dec 7, 2004)

I just knew a seer would be useful for this kind of campaign ...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok, gang - any inputs for a battle plan??  I need some psionic-savy folks to help me out!


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

Tag! Ashy's it!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Nope - yer it.


----------



## log-a-log (Dec 9, 2004)

Not much to say about my battle plan depends if I"m being the diplomat then I try talking my way out if that doesn't work draw my hidden weapon fire and retreat to the back and try flanking people. If I am able to hide then I snipe and then flank prefer the back to because I'm more of a ranged fighter.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 9, 2004)

Diplomacy eh?

Log, why don't you post that you are returning and your end of the interaction with Uiim and the rest of the troupe since they're basically all together at this point.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 9, 2004)

Battle plan, eh?  I think a typical battle plan for Osric would be something like, "See enemy, kill enemy, stay alive while doing so."


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Ferrix, how long do we have until they get here?  Roughly, of course...

EDIT: Sounds like the group wants to run - if that is the case, then we can do it...  what say ye all?


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, Log actually had the information on time frame, you can all go back and read the spoiler I had left for log considering in his spoiler he was going to tell you what he had seen.

Just so you know, a Toh'Ken can consist of up to 20 Huom warriors, plus a few Shockers "barbarian" fighters, and is always accompanied by a Huom Battlemaster, a very skilled fighter with powers of the mind.  Occasionally they are accompanied by a My'Thon, a large Mythar whose very presence shakes the hearts of those who look upon it.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Err....I'm thinkin' RUN!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2004)

Running is good, I can get behind running.  Just as long as I'm not running behind!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Ok - Ferrix - can you describe these wagons?  Specifically, I want to know if there have windows, flat tops, foot rails on the outside, etc...


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 9, 2004)

*laughs* guess that decided that *laughs*

A note that most of you would know, a basic Huom warrior is generally about as physically hard to kill as a basic dwarven warrior.  Although they possess psi-abilities to move faster and boost the physical punishment they can take.

They generally carry a Kyr'drat, a polearm similar to a halberd, although wielded by spinning it close to the body and lashing out with it.  And Eh'len, which are basically throwing blades of a sort.  Only could find a good picture of the Eh'len (attached at bottom).  The basic warrior wears a form of studded leather.  Those two weapons are basically staples within the Huom forces.

About the carriages and wagon, they are all completely enclosed wooden structures.  The carriages could easily have runners on the sides, they could have "windows" but they'd be more of just cut-out holes with shutters.  Both wagon and carriages would be flat-topped and have their entrance at the back, the front is where the driver and up to one rider can sit, and could easily have a person or two on the top.  They are pretty functional, not very appealing visually, but structurally pretty strong and well built.

Any other questions?


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 9, 2004)

Got a picture that resembles what I picture a Kyr'drat to look like.

Name where it comes from and you win a prize.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Dec 9, 2004)

Running is what I had in mind when I was talking about 'we have to find Cantus before the Mythar do'.  

Seriously though, Ashy, I don't understand Uiim's reaction to Olivia's revelations. She tells him a group of ennemies are coming here and he says the revolution has started??? I know revolutions often start with unexpected events but some basics plans have to be ready underneath, to make it work. This is a small mining city, the revolution isn't likely to start here. Aren't we supposed to be some sort of underground resistance group? We should be laying down those 'underneath plans' not start a fight at the first sign of trouble.

Anyway, just a few thoughts. Tell me what you think.

As for Olivia's battle plans, it consist mostly on hoping Mythars don't have a good will save ... fat chance I know.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Got a picture that resembles what I picture a Kyr'drat to look like.
> 
> Name where it comes from and you win a prize.




It, and the pic above came from Tetsubo's Weapon Illustration Sketches thread here on EN World, ya?

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=73424


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Running is what I had in mind when I was talking about 'we have to find Cantus before the Mythar do'.




I got ya - sounds reasonable, considering this new info...



			
				The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Seriously though, Ashy, I don't understand Uiim's reaction to Olivia's revelations. She tells him a group of ennemies are coming here and he says the revolution has started??? I know revolutions often start with unexpected events but some basics plans have to be ready underneath, to make it work. This is a small mining city, the revolution isn't likely to start here. Aren't we supposed to be some sort of underground resistance group? We should be laying down those 'underneath plans' not start a fight at the first sign of trouble.
> 
> Anyway, just a few thoughts. Tell me what you think.




Well, revolutions can take many forms in my opinion and they can start in many ways.  Some begin with a fight that quickly turn into something larger.  However, some begin with small skirmishes and drag on for years until they finally culminate into a "head".  Basically, I am just trying to play Uiim as I see him and do what I would think that he would do.  In my mind, he has struggled with this idea of starting a revolution or resistance since he himself was freed from the leashes of the Mythar; he knows that as part of it, blood will bew spilt, yet he has been, up to this point, mostly unwilling to ask that sacrifice of anyone save himself.

Now, with this new development, he sees two things:
1. the possibililty of finding a weakness in the Mythar's armor, as well as a new weapon to use against them (i.e. this force that is held within Cantus)
2. the fact that if he does not do something for these people, they will likely be slain, thus, if he saves at least one of them, the word of the revolution and the resistance will spread and hopefully, others will join the fight.

Just my two cents - I am, as always, open to discussion and to the alteration of my own frame of mind.



			
				The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> As for Olivia's battle plans, it consist mostly on hoping Mythars don't have a good will save ... fat chance I know.




Understood.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> About the carriages and wagon, they are all completely enclosed wooden structures.  The carriages could easily have runners on the sides, they could have "windows" but they'd be more of just cut-out holes with shutters.  Both wagon and carriages would be flat-topped and have their entrance at the back, the front is where the driver and up to one rider can sit, and could easily have a person or two on the top.  They are pretty functional, not very appealing visually, but structurally pretty strong and well built.




Perfect!  Thanks!


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 9, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> It, and the pic above came from Tetsubo's Weapon Illustration Sketches thread here on EN World, ya?
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=73424




Only the throwing steel is from that thread, and the question was for the polearm mostly.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Only the throwing steel is from that thread, and the question was for the polearm mostly.




Oh well...    That was the best guess my feeble brain could produce at the moment...


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2004)

running good. Tau is pretty good in a guerilla war type scenario able to live off the land and such.  In combat he is best at range, though his heavy pick can be quite the melee weapon too.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

So what's the plan folks?

And what're you doing with the villagers?

-just trying to speed things along


----------



## Keia (Dec 10, 2004)

No new intel yet from log?

can't say without that

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, I let Ashy take a look at the two spoilered posts one for Log, one by him since Log said he would have reported back, so I don't know if there would be anything more to be gathered.  Ask Ashy.

Oh yeah... 

Ashy, Tag yer it.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok, I made a post that hopefully will get things moving....  Ferrix, if ya don't like it, please let me know....  I hate it, 'cause it makes Uiim sound like a flip-flopping coward, but anywho...

Tag, BTW...


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, you can change it to fit Uiim more accurately.  Whatever you do should reflect your character, however if your troupemates stuff you in a bag and lock you up to save the troupe's butt, that's their perogative.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

Any last posts before we get this show on the road?

Don't want to feel like I'm rushing you all cause there was like twenty or so minutes after you realized they are coming before they actually show up.

I'd peg you have anywhere between five and ten minutes before they reach town, and you guys being in the center still (I assume so since you barreled into town on the carriages earlier) will take them another minute or two to get there.

Also, you are gathering the people in the town center with you?

And if you are leaving, which direction do you take?  You are supposed to be heading west on the road to eventually meet your contact, the Mythar are coming from the east.

The current in game time is around 9:30am, you've all been up for roughly an hour.

Oh yeah... belated Tag for last night.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Dec 10, 2004)

Who's driving the wagons? We can't all be in the back with bow & arrow   Sadly, Olivia can't do either of these things.

To continue with what I was saying earlier, I think Uiim's mindset is fine but that we should just be more subtle in what we do. If we continue to appear like more than a simple 'performing group' I feel like we'll end up dead really fast.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 10, 2004)

basically, what I wanted to do was to just tell the people to run - they Mythar were coming - we want to try and keep them busy (by drawing them away from the town) but if they choose to stay there is not much we can do.  I want them to understand that a resistance has begun - that way, if any of them live, the word will (hopefully) spread.

Basically, warn the folks, wait for the Mythar to see us, then haul butt west (as if we are the guilty party) - that should be enough to draw them out after us.  If some of the folks get away from this town in the process and are free, more's the better.

BTW, ball's in your court, dude.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 10, 2004)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Who's driving the wagons? We can't all be in the back with bow & arrow   Sadly, Olivia can't do either of these things.
> 
> To continue with what I was saying earlier, I think Uiim's mindset is fine but that we should just be more subtle in what we do. If we continue to appear like more than a simple 'performing group' I feel like we'll end up dead really fast.




If you read Uiim's last post, he is.  (I'm assuming that he can, right Ferrix - wink, wink, nudge, nudge)...  (ahem...cough-bonus skills-n-feats-cough...)

Point taken and I agree RM, Uiim will tone it down a bit more as we move forward...  I guess we just had to start things off with a bang!


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

Well...

You'll need three drivers as there are two carriages and a wagon.  This isn't including Osric's cart which I figured can be hitched up to the wagon.

Just for a quick rundown of who is where, some of it I'm just placing you:

*Carriage 1*
Driver: Uiim
Passengers: Kromgron, Nassitch

*Carriage 2*
Driver: _Log_
Passengers: Layonarai, Olivia

*Wagon*
Driver: _Tau_

My suggestions for drivers are in italics and will be assumed if no objection is made or no one else takes up the role shortly.

That leaves Osric mounted on his horse to run interference, and leaves one ranged fighter free to consistently fire on both carriages.


----------



## log-a-log (Dec 10, 2004)

alright sounds good to me I'm willing to drive not really got anypower unless I'm sneak attacking anyway.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey log, mind editing your post to reflect the visual nature of your return, etc.  I.e. not in spoilers, making it descriptive like others posts?

I had already assumed you had returned and informed Uiim, so that's gone and done.  You might want to read back a bit in the OOC thread also a little bit.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 11, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Well...
> 
> You'll need three drivers as there are two carriages and a wagon.  This isn't including Osric's cart which I figured can be hitched up to the wagon.
> 
> ...




Sounds great to me!  Unless someone has a problem, I would say consider this SOP until further notice for traveling in the wagon-train.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

Good for me too.


----------



## log-a-log (Dec 12, 2004)

alright sorry must have missed some stuff I"ll get right on it.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 14, 2004)

will get things rolling in a few days... slightly stressed about last minutes papers and stuff


----------



## Keia (Dec 14, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> will get things rolling in a few days... slightly stressed about last minutes papers and stuff




Been there - good luck!!  We'll still be here 

Keia


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry for my sporadic posting, guys - finals, end of year stuff, and all that.  Ready to kick some Huom butt now...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 14, 2004)

No prob, Ferrix - focus, do well, and then let's play.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 4, 2005)

Role call!  Who's still in?

Really sorry for the holiday break, but being home without my own computer really put a damper on my ability to keep up.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm still here! WB


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 4, 2005)

Present!


----------



## Keia (Jan 4, 2005)

Me too . . . and Kimble!!

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 4, 2005)

Still here, but will have sporadic posting until after the 16th due to company.


----------



## log-a-log (Jan 4, 2005)

oh oh oh me!!


----------



## Ashy (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm here, o' course!


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 5, 2005)

Ready and rarin' to go!


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 5, 2005)

Rough and tumble sketch with a pencil, a scanner and photoshop.

Basically a five minute job to give you an idea.  The blobs of yellow are huom warriors, red are the shockers, purplish blue is the battlemaster.  The blue is Osric, the purple is Tau, the green is Log, the turqouise is Uiim.  Those riding in carriages aren't marked except for little scratchy letters.  Scale isn't so important but you figure the horse is 10'x5' and the carriages are 12'x10' or so.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2005)

Okay so there is someone right in front of him, good I'll go with melee then as per post just before the holidays


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 5, 2005)

You'll note in the IC update that you actually had time to fire once before melee was engaged.  That and you might want to concentrate on getting that wagon moving otherwise you and Osric might be left behind.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2005)

doh okay, i'll post to that extent.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 6, 2005)

Man!  How did those shockers get on top of us?????


----------



## log-a-log (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah I'm green horray for me. Anyway I guess those shockers are faster than we thought.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Hustle + move action + attack


----------



## Ashy (Jan 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Hustle + move action + attack




Groovay...


----------



## log-a-log (Jan 6, 2005)

what is this hustle you speak of I have no such word in my vocabulary.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 6, 2005)

psionic power. click here  It allows an extra move action in a round.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh - I thought it was that '70's dance...

"DO THE HUSTLE!, na na na na na na! Do the hustle, na na na na nana."

http://www.brave.com/bo/lyrics/hustle.htm - Lyrics
http://www.superseventies.com/sw_hustle.html - Some history...  
http://www.franklarosa.com/vinyl/Exhibit.jsp?AlbumID=55 - learn the steps for yourself!

Can you tell someone likes '70's music?


----------



## log-a-log (Jan 7, 2005)

So the Humo aren't actually mad at use but they are just mad we don't know how to do the hustle and they are trying to stop us from leaving so that they can teach us?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 7, 2005)

Ewww... pick a respective partnered dance for my sake at the least.


----------



## log-a-log (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey your the one that suggested the hustle lol


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 7, 2005)

actually i'm gonna blame this one on Ashy

---> ASHY did it

i.e. the giant finger of blame ;-)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 7, 2005)

::chuckle::


----------



## log-a-log (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh sure blame everyone else but yourself


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 17, 2005)

IC Thread Updated... those who are still around post please, I know I slacked for a bit, but I'm getting this thing more organized by setting up a Wiki to help me with it.  Once it's all set up, I'll probably be able to run things smoother and more effectively.  Statblocks for Uiim and Nassitch will basically round out the PC info I need.

 Once you guys get clear, I'll be starting the next episode in a new thread.

 If you haven't seen it I'm running a game called Halfling Quest.  It's inspired partly by Krug's Kobold Quest.  Characters will be accepted for review up till tuesday night or more precisely whenever I wake up and check on Wednesday (January 19th).


----------



## Ashy (Jan 17, 2005)

What statblocks??


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> What statblocks??




The statblock that we were all supposed to send to the DM ages ago. Look at the first post for the format.


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2005)

Nassitch, Kobold Ranger/Egoist 2/3; ECL 5; small humanoid; VD 2d8+3d4 (28vp); WP 12; Init +3; Speed 30 ft; Def +20 (+3 Dex, +2 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 size, +3 class), DR 2/- (chain shirt), flatfooted +17, touch +17, ACP 0, Spell Failure 0; Bab +3.5, Grapple -0.5; Atk +4 melee (1d4+0, 18-20 x2, MW cold iron Rapier) or +7 ranged (1d4+1, 19-20 x2 (70 ft.), +1 Composite short bow); SA: ; SQ: ; SV Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +6; Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 11.

Skills and Feats: (54 skill points, 8/4 max ranks) Concentration +8 (7 ranks), Handle Animal +1 (1 rank), Heal +9 (7 ranks), Hide +11 (4 ranks), Knowledge (geography) +5 (2 ranks), Knowledge (history) +4 (1 rank), Knowledge (local) +4 (1 rank), Knowledge (nature) +5 (2 ranks), Knowledge (Psionics) +5 (2 ranks), Listen +5 (3 ranks), Move Silently +8 (5 ranks), Psicraft +5 (2 ranks) Search +10 (5 ranks), Spot +7 (5 ranks), Survival +11 (7 ranks); Point blank shot, Track, Rapid shot, Psionic shot, Precise shot.

Class or Race Feature: -4 Str, +2 Dex, Low-light vision, Darkvision 120’, Light sensitivity, Small size, Base speed 30 ft., Scent, +4 bonus when tracking by scent, +2 racial bonus on Survival and Search checks, +1 racial bonus on Fortitude saves, Survival and Search are always class skills, Favored Class: Ranger.  Favored Enemy: Humanoid - Mythar, Track bonus feat, Wild Empathy, Combat Style: Rapid Shot.

Possessions (Mundane): Kimble (riding dog – trained), Explorer’s outfit, Waterskin, Quiver with 60 arrows, Backpack, Bedroll, Trail Rations - 4 days, Healers Kits (2), Flasks of Acid (5), Alchemists Fire(3), Bottles of Wine(3), Silk Rope (50 ft.), Paper (10 sheets), Ink (2 vials), Ink pen, Cold Weather Outfit. (Magic): Composite Short bow +1, Mithral chain shirt, MW Buckler, MW Cold Iron Rapier, Wilding Cloak(constant Endure Elements, wild shape into a small or medium animal 1/week for up to 5 hours), Power Stone of Body Adjustment (1), Power Stone of Empathic Transfer (1), Power Stone of Energy Adaptation, Specified (1), Tattoo of Offensive Prescience (1), Tattoo of Claws of the Beast (1), Tattoo of Expansion (1), +1 Flaming Arrows (5), 11gp 9sp 0cp.

Powers: 15 pp per day, Base Save DC +3 + spell level.
1st - Bolt, Conceal thoughts, Energy Ray, Inertial armor, Thicken skin.
2nd - Animal Affinity, Chameleon.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

1250xp Awarded to each player for this session.


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool, thanks!!

Good job so far!!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Ferris (or anyone)

Have you used this WP/VP system in any real-life games in a fantasy setting?  I'm thinking of implementing it for my next r/l game and wanted some opinions.

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Hey Ferris (or anyone)
> 
> Have you used this WP/VP system in any real-life games in a fantasy setting? I'm thinking of implementing it for my next r/l game and wanted some opinions.
> 
> Keia




I've used it in a real life game and found the generic WP/VP system lacking.  It fails to make up for the fact of knocking people out, and at high levels it becomes impossible to become disabled.

The one I'm using for this game is altered slightly, check out the link I had in the IC thread.  I used some other peoples modifications from the Wizards boards to have subdual damage play a larger role.  It's slightly more complex than HP, but I find it a heck of a lot more realistic, and both the subdual and lethal damage uses basically the same mechanics.

It also changes the style of game, I had played in one game which was basically a no-magic setting using the WP/VP system and it works well for low/no-magic fantasy in that you don't take wound damage as often.  It makes the game slightly more cinematic however, so if you want a grim'n'gritty style, I'd suggest using something like the d20 Modern massive damage threshold or perhaps the injury system from UA.

Any specific questions?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

Check in time for everyone, haven't heard specifically from Rolling Man or too much from Tailspinner.

Downtime in the IC thread, once we get on to the meeting I'll be starting a new IC thread.  Hope to have everyone on board again by then.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2005)

Present!


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 31, 2005)

Here!


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2005)

yep the little furry one is here!!  err, that's my character . . . I'm here too!

Keia


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 31, 2005)

Present!


----------



## Ashy (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm here!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2005)

yup im here too


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

I hope the darkness that has descended over the story hasn't been to annoying.

Glad to see everyone is basically still around, still waiting on Rolling Man.

Everyone can assumed to have been healed by Layonarai, she's got enough spells to burn.


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> . . . WP/VP system . . .
> 
> It also changes the style of game, I had played in one game which was basically a no-magic setting using the WP/VP system and it works well for low/no-magic fantasy in that you don't take wound damage as often.  It makes the game slightly more cinematic however, so if you want a grim'n'gritty style, I'd suggest using something like the d20 Modern massive damage threshold or perhaps the injury system from UA.
> 
> Any specific questions?




I was curious about the system as detailed in your rules, particularly in a higher than (low/no) magic realm.  My players tend to lean toward casters of one kind or another (usually a 50% mix in 6-8players), so I was curious how it stood up to fireballs, flamestrikes and the like.

Keia


----------



## Ashy (Jan 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I hope the darkness that has descended over the story hasn't been to annoying.




It is all part of it, if you ask me.  We had a tough decision to make, and made it.  Now we have to live with ourselves.  This is what makes a great party and a great game IMHO...


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

In a normal magic or high magic setting, I guess it really makes it just more cinematic.  A character can shrug off the damage a fireball deals at level 5 (say 20 dmg) within a few hours cause Vitality damage is healed like subdual damage.  It gives the characters a quicker recovery time from battles which don't end up with Wound damage, although Wound damage becomes something to be feared and prevented.

It also makes those critical hits still have that critical feeling to them, they can change the tide of battle quickly.  A good critical hit can kill a character or enemy, although damage is multiplied, you can easily end up with say 2d6+6 or higher damage on a critical hit.  And most people don't have a Consitution score too much higher than 12, on max damage they'd need a Con of 18 to survive.

Also toughness becomes useful again, granting 3 wound points rather than vitality points.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2005)

tough decisions and death on all sides makes for interesting roll playing. enjoying everything so far


----------



## log-a-log (Feb 1, 2005)

OH me I'm here sorry for being late but I see you have enough faith in me to know I'm still playing.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 6, 2005)

Calling Rolling Man


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 15, 2005)

sorry, I've been sick, so I haven't been able to devote a lot of time to my two games.

 I'll try to get something up tonight.


----------



## log-a-log (Feb 15, 2005)

Take your time don't worrie about us we can servive or at least I can.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

I guess you probably already know this Keia and are just playing Nassitch better than I normally expect but Kobolds are canine-like not rat-like.

It looks like Rolling Man isn't around, anyone seen him lately?


----------



## Keia (Feb 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I guess you probably already know this Keia and are just playing Nassitch better than I normally expect but Kobolds are canine-like not rat-like.




Yeah, I know.  But Nassitch doesn't know about the speaker and his views . . . and he's more than a little insecure.    

Keia
_the one who is enjoying this game !!_


----------



## log-a-log (Feb 23, 2005)

I always though of him more of a wile E. coyote type. But thats just my oppenion.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 26, 2005)

Do you like the way combat runs?

Would you like to roll your own dice? (using an online dice roller)  I find that rolling your own dice can be quite exciting, plus it means it's less work for me.

I've sort of given up on keeping game numbers out of the posts, thus, if you could all post your defense bonuses, your VP/WP and your attack bonus with the weapon your wielding in as the title of your posts I'd really appreciate it.

Any questions? Ideas? Suggestions? Problems?


----------



## log-a-log (Feb 28, 2005)

I"m fine with what ever anyone else wants.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2005)

If you want us to roll our own dice, would you want us to use an online dice roller, or just use the honor system and roll our own physical dice here at home?


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't mind doing my own die rolling, but be aware that since I do most of my posting from work   I am unable to get to any online die rollers due to our filtering/blocking software.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 28, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If you want us to roll our own dice, would you want us to use an online dice roller, or just use the honor system and roll our own physical dice here at home?




Either way works for me as long as you give me the result.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 28, 2005)

I like when you make the rolls.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm fine either way.  I post from work too and while no sites are blocked for me if we do the honor system I roll using Excel [formula is "=roundup(rand()*<die type>,0)"]


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 28, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I'm fine either way.  I post from work too and while no sites are blocked for me if we do the honor system I roll using Excel [formula is "=roundup(rand()*<die type>,0)"]




Heh, guess I'm not the only one who rolls up characters at work...


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2005)

definitely not  gotta love the srd.


----------



## log-a-log (Mar 1, 2005)

I think that it is truely up to you ferrix in what you would like to have us do. Just point me in the right direction of fearless leader.


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2005)

Either way is fine with me . . . though I lean toward having the GM roll the dice.

Keia


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 14, 2005)

Anyone here?  It's been a week since the last post...   :\


----------



## Keia (Mar 14, 2005)

seems that way in all the games I'm in.  Must be a tough time. . . 

Keia


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 14, 2005)

Durrr...  Just realized it's spring break.  Wish I was still in school...



Well, not really.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 14, 2005)

I've been neglecting this game a bit, trying to divide my time lately quite a bit and something inevitably suffers.  Sorry guys, tonight I'll try to get something up on this game.

Would you like a faster pace? Or more guidance or anything in particular to make this game better?


----------



## Keia (Mar 14, 2005)

Ferrix,

I'm happy with the game play.  Pacing could be quicker but that's mostly the players respinse times (including my own).

Keia


----------



## Ashy (Mar 14, 2005)

Its all good...


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm with Keia - I suppose it could be quicker, but it all depends on the posting.  I'm enjoying it enough as it is.


----------



## log-a-log (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm good with the way its going.  What ever the group wants


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm going to be on vacation all next week so I probably won't be posting until I get back.  Hold the fort while I'm gone!


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 1, 2005)

I'll try to get a post up tonight before I head off for the weekdn.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2005)

We'll be rolling again once the month of May gets around.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 27, 2005)

We'll be here!


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2005)

Ditto!

Keia


----------



## Ashy (Apr 27, 2005)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 27, 2005)

See you soon


----------



## Lazlow (May 3, 2005)

Can't help but notice it's May...

No rush...


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

Yep, it's May, and I'll be posting today.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday May 16. Please autopilot Layonarai until then. 

Tailspinner


----------



## Ferrix (May 12, 2005)

Hint hint: check out the equipment Log pulled off of Vyrick.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 12, 2005)

pulled it forward for everyones viewing pleasure


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

I don't think Kromgron's smart enough to figure it out, so I'm going to say it here.  I think that something that's sewn into a chain shirt by our enemies is a Bad Thing.  I'm talking about tracking devices.  And that's Bad.  Very very Bad.


----------



## Lazlow (May 12, 2005)

The something was sewn into his tunic, not his chain shirt.

Doesn't mean it's _not_ Very Very Bad, though...


----------



## Erekose13 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah kinda hoping that my characters experience with mythar will tell him something so we dont have to stand around puzzling it out.  But that does sound possible... (and yes its a very very bad thing)


----------



## Ashy (May 12, 2005)

I'm hopin' that too, 'cause I'm about out of ideas!


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.

Tailspinner


----------



## log-a-log (May 25, 2005)

Well I think then I need to get my hands on it maybe with my luck and being a rouge and all I'll find somethign I can hope at least and I really want it whatever it does.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. Please autopilot Layonarai until then. I will also be gone later in June.

Tailspinner


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2005)

Coming Back Soon


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday June 20, but there is a possibility that it could be until Monday June 27. Please autopilot Layonarai until I return.

Tailspinner


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got some sad news gang - I'm going to have to drop this game.  This site has been blocked from my work, and I simply do not have time to post from home in the evenings.  Sorry, but I wish it were not the case just as much as you.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh noes!!  Not our fearless leader!!


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2005)

What does that do to this game?   

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 13, 2005)

Since it seems Ashy will be on permanent away, I can either a) find someone to take over for him, or b) work his disappearance into the story.

So, what are the votes (a) or (b)?


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 13, 2005)

That's actually a pretty tough choice.

B, I suppose, in the interest of not having to wait for someone.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 14, 2005)

I vote for b, if I get a vote...


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

I vote for c. keeping Ashy here !

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I vote for c. keeping Ashy here !
> 
> Keia




*AANNNNN* (wrong choice buzzer) - (in a nice monosyllabic voice) that is not an option, please try again.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

Player Check In!

Post here to let me know you are still playing.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 14, 2005)

Parcel Post? Here!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm here, as for a vote, b, i guess.


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

Looks like b) is the way to go . . . and, by the way, I'm not here.  This is a double, standing in for Keia.  Heh, heh, hehhhhhhhhhh.  

Keia
_Help, help I'm here, I'm Here!!_


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 19, 2005)

Oops, sorry, still here and rarin' to play!


----------



## log-a-log (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm here but I've almost forgotten whats going on and for the fact that I'm not sure what I still have I'll dig around and see what I can find I know I have it here some where. Anyway I guess I"ll go in with the rest of the group and vote for b.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2005)

I think I'm here, lemme check...


Yup, still here.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Trying to get the game back on track, I might open up recruiting if enough people have dropped off.

Currently Active in the IC Thread:
Keia - Nassitch - Kobold Ranger/Egoist
Lazlow - Osric - Human Fighter
Log-A-Log - Halfling Rogue
Erekose13 - Tau - Elven Ranger/Egoist

Not very active:
Tailspinner - Layonarai - Elven Spirit Shaman
Isida - Kromgron - Dwarf Psychic Warrior

Being Faded Out:
Ashy - Uiim - Gnome Rogue/Nomad
The Rolling Man - Olivia - Human Seer


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2005)

Still here . . . though to be honest - not as interested as I was.    More than likely due to posting, lost players and the like.  

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Still here . . . though to be honest - not as interested as I was.    More than likely due to posting, lost players and the like.
> 
> Keia




Understandable, if enough people aren't really interested I will end the game, since it does take a lot of time.  And perhaps start a different game.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Understandable, if enough people aren't really interested I will end the game, since it does take a lot of time.  And perhaps start a different game.



Count me in if you do.  I'm happy with your game . . . I just thing this one's lost a bit.  I like having you GM though. 

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks, any suggestions for a new game?

I think I've been itching to get a new one running anyways.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 27, 2005)

I think I'm with Keia on this one. I've kinda lost Tau somewhere, he's just becoming harder and harder to play.  A new fresh game would definitely help as I really like your style Ferrix.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Guess a new game it will be.

Suggestions?


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2005)

Something in the 5-9th level range.  I definitely liked the world you've created here, but would be willing to be in about anything.  This world had a Midnight feel to it which appealed to me.

Open to just about anything though!

Keia


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 27, 2005)

7-9 range would be cool for me, I dont have many characters in there. As for game ideas your setting is cool, I really liked the races.  Published settings any Eberron, FR, Arcana Evolved one would be good.  I've been wanting to run an all Malhavoc game, and I know you have a lot of their stuff, though keeping with a high psionics game would be nice too.  I guess I mean to say that anything is good.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 27, 2005)

For what it's worth, I liked _this_ game. 

I'm up for anything as well; 5-9th level sounds good to me.  But I'm happy no matter what I'm playing, as long as I'm playing.  Game on!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

I was thinking of starting a game in a different world called Severence, which me and two of my close friends have been developing since the Wizards campaign search, however I could probably easily run another game in this world as well.

I'll keep this game going for a while at the least.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 27, 2005)

I am up for what ever level. I liked what you were doing with your all halfling game. I haven't been keeping up with it lately, though. An all <any_race> game would be kewl.

Sorry for my slow response in the game. At first I was enjoying Layonarai, but as things went on I was having trouble getting into the role.

Whatever is decided, I am ready to go again.

Tailspinner


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

If anyone wants to alter their existing character to make them more enjoyable to play, I won't mind that at all.  Since it's really about keeping people interested and involved, then I'm up for that.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2005)

Since there are much fewer of us, perhaps when could do a short flash forward, advance the character levels some.  With a short story of what happened in the meantime (old characters dying - new characters added if someone wanted to play someone new, etc.), then keep going.

Just a suggestion . . . and I'm not sold on it either - just tossing something out there. 

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

I can do that as well.

Even started writing up the intro for that.

But that all depends on the other players.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Since there are much fewer of us, perhaps when could do a short flash forward, advance the character levels some.  With a short story of what happened in the meantime (old characters dying - new characters added if someone wanted to play someone new, etc.), then keep going.
> 
> Just a suggestion . . . and I'm not sold on it either - just tossing something out there.
> 
> Keia




Cool idea, Keia, I like it.  I'd like to stick with Osric, personally, this is a good compromise.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd go for a new character, I dont have much attachment to Tau at the moment.  But continuing with this campaign world would be cool.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm working on the advanced adventure for you guys, adding details to the game world (cosmology, etc.).

Figure around 7th level, I'll start a new OOC thread and post the link here when I'm ready.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

Just so I can work characters staying on and characters leaving into the inbetween story, please let me know if you are keeping with your character or not.  Here's what I figure so far.

Kept: Osric

Abandoned: Olivia, Uiim, Tau, Layonarai

Unknown: Log-a-Log, Kromgron, Nassitch


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

New OOC thread here.

Please do not post until I get everything I want up and say it's okay.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

Recruiting has started, go ahead and post away in the new thread.

I'll keep this thread open for a bit and then eventually get it closed.


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2005)

Ferrix,

I'm probably keeping Nassitch (and Kimble)

Keia


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 29, 2005)

Ferrix,

I'll go ahead and keep Layonarai. I am going to change her a bit. The one major thing is that through some sort of head trauma, she has begun to remember more and more of her past. Kind of a like the trauma has fixed what had originally gone wrong with her memory. Other things may change due to her newly regained memories.

Tailspinner


----------



## log-a-log (Jul 29, 2005)

I need to know something first I would like to keep my hafling rogue but I might want to change some things about him if that okay and also how long will this game take I might have to fade out after a year because I won't be able to get to the internet. I really like the game and if we stay the same I might go with ether shadow dancer. You said we couldnt' be a mind bladder didn't you ferrex ah well or I might being bard or druid what do you guys think I'll tell you if I'm playing after your responses.


----------

